# * UKM's Natty Physiques *



## Wardy211436114751

I thought I'd start this thread as I've seen a lot of natty bashing and slagging off of people who choose not to use AAS for whatever reason on this site recently (not saying its everyone and its not an AAS slating thread either!). I just thought it would give people who have just started training and want to train for a while without going down the AAS route, a good idea of what can be achieved aswell as people who plan on training natty for life for whatever reasons. Also a chance for us natties to feel good about what we've done and the progress we've made!

We all know using AAS, gains will be quicker and natty boundaries will be broken, but for those that haven't gone down that route how are you doing?

Post pictures people and give stats and how long you've been training for 

RIGHT GUYS I HAVE MADE THIS A STICKY AS REQUESTED SO ANY POSTS OFF TOPIC PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL DELETE THEM.

Milky..

I'm 5'9 about 86kg (13.5st) and been training about a year and a half put on over 2 stone since starting training.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Looking good mate. Be proud. I agree with your comments about how naturals are treated.


----------



## gettingLEAN

lol @ face in pic3  this is why i always put something silly over my head via paint because the faces i pull when taking pics of myself or posing is funny


----------



## Heath

Good thread IMO.

After being on UKM for a while you start to think nothing is achievable natty.


----------



## leeds_01

fair play for starting the thread and putting up the pics wardy

i cant imagine not taking gear and im so glad i made the decision to -

ill be keeping an eye on this tho to see what the nattys come up with....


----------



## Wardy211436114751

gettingLEAN said:


> lol @ face in pic3  this is why i always put something silly over my head via paint because the faces i pull when taking pics of myself or posing is funny


 :lol: I should have defaced that one for sure


----------



## MXD

natty me, 4 years ago.


----------



## phoenixlaw

I was looking forward to this thread but unfortunately its turned into a debate again! There is nothing wrong with either but would be good to have a thread just for guys/girls not using aas etc.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

MXD said:


> natty me, 4 years ago.


Looking good great traps and back especially! What height/weight were you then?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

What does natty mean?


----------



## MXD

Wardy21 said:


> Looking good great traps and back especially! What height/weight were you then?


5"8

and 160 lb there


----------



## Steuk

martiecbs said:


> What does natty mean?


Natural mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751

phoenixlaw said:


> I was looking forward to this thread but unfortunately its turned into a debate again! There is nothing wrong with either but would be good to have a thread just for guys/girls not using aas etc.


Yeah my thoughts exactly...Theres not many threads on natural bodybuilding on this site so I thought I'd start one in the natural bodybuilding section but it seems anyone who doesn't use AAS is seen as someone who hates people who do use AAS by some people on here. Theres plenty of threads of peoples progress after cycles etc so I thought it would be good to have one for the natty trainers on this site.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

MXD said:


> 5"8
> 
> and 160 lb there


Looking good for it mate.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Steuk said:


> Natural mate


hehehehe,as in naturally I'm on the gear:clap:


----------



## 36-26

Here's one of me 6 months ago. Not very lean but oh well


----------



## Matt 1

15years old - did loads of situps and press ups right before bed haha










16years old ish - training with weights now, no idea about diet etc though lol










18years old - Found this site, bulked the **** up lol, still a ringing wet mind you, but improvementzz










19years old - Thought id cut, as you do










Then this, just turned 20yrs, took this in jan/feb 2012, lean bulked a bit

Currently being lean for summer, then gona try and pack on some MASS finally for next year :thumb:

Natty's UNITE.


----------



## Milky

Fair play to you guys BTW, it cant be easy resisting temptation.


----------



## Matt 1

Milky said:


> Fair play to you guys BTW, it cant be easy resisting temptation.


Thanks lol

Tbf if I was tempted.. i'd probably just do it.. it just doesn't interest me personally (I bet all you guys said this at first? lol)


----------



## empzb

before training, last pic was sept 2010 - started training April 2011 at a gym. Weight was 10.5 stone wet in the second pic and holding water due to the heat.

 Last 2 taken April this year, sitting at 14 stone wet, 2 years after starting lifting. Long long way to go, but its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## gymgym

Lots dedication I see in here. Well done for pushing urself the extra edge and believing that nothing is out of reach!


----------



## J89

Matt 1 said:


> 15years old - did loads of situps and press ups right before bed haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16years old ish - training with weights now, no idea about diet etc though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18years old - Found this site, bulked the **** up lol, still a ringing wet mind you, but improvementzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19years old - Thought id cut, as you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this, just turned 20yrs, took this in jan/feb 2012, lean bulked a bit
> 
> Currently being lean for summer, then gona try and pack on some MASS finally for next year :thumb:
> 
> Natty's UNITE.


Impressive mate nice one, sort of shape I'm looking to get eventually .. Massively long way to go!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Natty.Solider said:


> Trained for a year and a half from 11 stone to 14 stone roughly. Stopped training for a year (uni) came back a porker at 18.5 stone... this is now 11 months after I was a fatty (Im 19kg lighter!). Currently clean bulking... Side picture is abit older (1 1/2 months ago before clean bulk started)
> 
> Now 101kg and trying to keep up with my friends who mostly juice!
> 
> View attachment 83362
> View attachment 83363
> View attachment 83364
> View attachment 83365
> View attachment 83366


Are you taking steroids natty solider?


----------



## Milky

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah my thoughts exactly...Theres not many threads on natural bodybuilding on this site so I thought I'd start one in the natural bodybuilding section but it seems anyone who doesn't use AAS is seen as someone who hates people who do use AAS by some people on here. Theres plenty of threads of peoples progress after cycles etc so I thought it would be good to have one for the natty trainers on this site.


Tell me which posts you want removing mate and l will sort it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1

J89 said:


> Impressive mate nice one, sort of shape I'm looking to get eventually .. Massively long way to go!


thank you mate 

I would have done it much quicker if I knew about the diet side of training when I started, I train my mates now and in 1 year they are all seeing great transformations as I have been able to give them the best bits of all my years training/my course im studying now!

My advice... read read read, but also develop a BS detector, because theres a lot of it floating around in this game!


----------



## Fit4life

My journey is 100% natural , I work minimum 2 hours 6 days per week in the gym. Of course its hard work. People who choose to use assistance to see results it is their choice , its not right or wrong and we shouldnt judge because were would we draw the line. NO matter how we all get there we DO, we all love the gym and we ALL have to work hard.We all should support each other, advise each other and share each others stories,why, because as a community of people who enjoy looking good and feeling great we can help others achieve their weight goals, their fitness goals and more importantly we can give others the confidence we all now enjoy.



kaza


----------



## flinty90

Fit4life said:


> My journey is 100% natural , I work minimum 2 hours 6 days per week in the gym. Of course its hard work. People who choose to use assistance to see results it is their choice , its not right or wrong and we shouldnt judge because were would we draw the line. NO matter how we all get there we DO, we all love the gym and we ALL have to work hard.We all should support each other, advise each other and share each others stories,why, because as a community of people who enjoy looking good and feeling great we can help others achieve their weight goals, their fitness goals and more importantly we can give others the confidence we all now enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 83376
> 
> 
> kaza


would love to be able to see your pics properly but they dont enlarge ??? shame as your looking great


----------



## Fit4life

I am not great on comps, have no techo brain, so although I do have these pics larger I have no idea how to add them etc.

Kaza


----------



## Craigyboy

Well done lads and lasses, you are all in better shape than me at the minute! But not for long I will catch up, as I have determination and test 

Personally I don't think any body in here will ever need ped's as you all are in fantastic condition without them, keep up the good work


----------



## Craigyboy

@ fit4life

:bounce:

: looking sexy keep it up your doing fantastic, wish more of the girls would post!


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> @ fit4life
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> : looking sexy keep it up your doing fantastic, wish more of the girls would post!


X 2


----------



## Marshan

Baaahaha-.....nice hijack Kaza.


----------



## Heath

Matt 1 said:


> thank you mate
> 
> I would have done it much quicker if I knew about the diet side of training when I started, I train my mates now and in 1 year they are all seeing great transformations as I have been able to give them the best bits of all my years training/my course im studying now!
> 
> My advice... read read read, but also develop a BS detector, because theres a lot of it floating around in this game!


Massive respect to you and natty.soldier - its where I want to get to eventually!


----------



## JAY TB

Just my 2 cents;

This is a very young post but already getting loads of comments - so it seems to really inspire debate and divide opinions, which I guess is the basis of all good forums, and a bit of gym banter is always good fun.

I personally have no issue with anyone doing AAS or not, if your are competing its a factor for sure.

But I used to think however, that people who did use AAS were kinda lazy and taking the easy route, but this being on this forum and personally using my gym, seeing guys who do in the gym, leads me to believe that because they've paid their money, and done their research they actually work harder in the gym than others because of this.

I am NATTY however, for now. Age is a factor for me, at 41, time is running out for me to achieve the perfect body (for me).

TIME - that is THE factor - for me.


----------



## Al n

True, I seem to have been training for years and yet the other day someone made the comment that I haven't put on much muscle. How crushing was that. I swear I could feel the roids calling me.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Ashcrapper said:


> Are you taking steroids natty solider?


Haha no mate I assure you I'm not, but sort of flattered you would ask. Have no issue with people taking them either. I've thought about it alot but go hot and cold about it so I don't think I'm ready. The one thing I'm worried about is feeling great on them then having a crash afterwards and losing motivation to train without them. Alot of my friends train on them so people in my gym assume I'm on them too and have been asked a few times. Saying that, gains are really slowing down. I will see where I am after summer


----------



## Fit4life

Jay ......Oh Behave I am 46 seen my thighs lmfao that is since Dec 2011 BTW

kaza

age ISNT a barrier it is just how those without the intellect to look beyond numbers view life.FFS some idiots believe that metabolism STOPs when you reach my age, how very narrow sighted and outdated a theory is that.

Kaza


----------



## Milky

Several post deleted ( my own included) by the request of the OP.

Please try and keep thread on track peeps, cheers..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Al n

This is a recent one from my journal.










I'm going to try to cut down b/f a little to get a better idea. I have improved my diet and cut out the crap so now I have a treat day instead of just whenever I want and my home gym just grew to include a pullup bar so I can work my back properly for the first time in a couple of months.

Not the best but the motivation to improve is still there.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Milky said:


> Several post deleted ( my own included) by the request of the OP.
> 
> Please try and keep thread on track peeps, cheers..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thanks Milky  Lets try keep this thread to pics and less crap people.. Some great pics and transformations already welldone guys keep em comin!


----------



## NatRookie

this is my a few months back, only started training a year ago (properly got into a routine 10 months back) ...started at 12.5st

currently - 6'4, 15.5st (although not weighed myself in a fair while, so hopefully i could be more maybe)


----------



## Dazarooni

OK, here's me.

The first pic you see is a before pic. The other 2 were taken approximately 2 years after.

That webcam shot was taken using my foot, don't laugh


----------



## paul81

good idea for a thread wardy :thumbup1:

MXD looked bloody well for just under 11 and a half stone!! (no ****).......(but if i was ****.... well.....) :lol:


----------



## paul81

might be an idea to get this stickied?

thats if theres enough natty's on here of course :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> might be an idea to get this stickied?
> 
> thats if theres enough natty's on here of course :laugh:


your natty arent you mate ??


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> your natty arent you mate ??


i am indeed, of the cursed natty condition


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i am indeed, of the cursed natty condition


get some of your pics up mate..


----------



## biglbs

You're doing a great job,good sweep on thighs,back coming out,good work,repped


----------



## biglbs

Matt 1 said:


> 15years old - did loads of situps and press ups right before bed haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16years old ish - training with weights now, no idea about diet etc though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18years old - Found this site, bulked the **** up lol, still a ringing wet mind you, but improvementzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19years old - Thought id cut, as you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this, just turned 20yrs, took this in jan/feb 2012, lean bulked a bit
> 
> Currently being lean for summer, then gona try and pack on some MASS finally for next year :thumb:
> 
> Natty's UNITE.


Imo you will be one of the best natty lads to come off here mate,keep it up,along with op((different goals)repped too


----------



## maxie




----------



## Wardy211436114751

Big wheels and wide back Maxie looking good what are your stats?


----------



## h901

Good thread dude


----------



## maxie

Wardy21 said:


> Big wheels and wide back Maxie looking good what are your stats?


Cheers wardy Im five ten and 104kg at the minute.


----------



## biglbs

maxie said:


> View attachment 83423
> I know could be bigger and better on the gear but my cousin fcuked himself up due to steroids, so i thought maybe theres a problem in my family withsteroids so keep off them
> View attachment 83422
> 
> 
> View attachment 83421


The legs look different to the body,do you have a full length piccy please,cannot get perspective on inserts etc?


----------



## zak007

This was me at 72ish kg 2 months ago natty :bounce:


----------



## stealthy

heres my journey so far 









started bulking up now, or trying to


----------



## just-that-ek

August last year (looking like I needed a s**t with the tensing going on)










March this year, excuse the cheesy face










Taken last week not that clear btw










Started training last year and was much larger but never took pics from the start wish I did but I was 44" waist so u get an idea now im 36" getting closer to 34" so hell of a change in a year 

5ft9

14st and wanting to get bigggger!


----------



## stealthy

BONE said:


> Good progress up top, get training your wheels bro


cheers bro! and lol! believe it or not i train them every week haha i can squat 140kg to depth aswell :S


----------



## L11

Have no idea of my weight/bodyfat/whatever I just train to try and look good!


----------



## scotty64

Used to train 5 times a week from been 18-24yo, settled down, bought a house and it went to s**t!!

Went upto 16stone, first pics feb 2012, decided enough is enough, last 2 pics 8 may 2012..........





Cut down to 13stone 10lbs and now looking to clean bulk back upto 14 stone 6lb- 15 stone..........


----------



## paul81

Some really good transformations here guys, Glad to see being natty isnt too much of a hindrance!


----------



## dandaman1990

threads like this give me motivation, i dont have a problem with people on aas but ive always prefered natural just need to get diet sorted asap


----------



## RocoElBurn

Good thread


----------



## Natty.Solider

L11 said:


> View attachment 83576
> View attachment 83577
> Have no idea of my weight/bodyfat/whatever I just train to try and look good!


Great physique. Very good genetics!


----------



## Squirrel

L11 said:


> View attachment 83576
> View attachment 83577
> Have no idea of my weight/bodyfat/whatever I just train to try and look good!


Excellent physique mate, great example to all natties as to what they should be aiming for.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

L11 said:


> View attachment 83576
> View attachment 83577
> Have no idea of my weight/bodyfat/whatever I just train to try and look good!


Wow look fantastic! This is the kind of physique I'm aiming for in the longterm. Any shots of legs? I know you say you don't know weight but could you weigh yourself just for UKM?  And how tall areya man?


----------



## L11

Thanks for the positive comments, good motivation to know I'm doing the right stuff! I'll weigh myself next time I'm down the gym and let you know, I'm pretty short, about 5' 7. Legs wise it's the one area I'm seriously lacking, and I'm not one of those fools that "doesn't train legs", i've been working em once a week for the past 2 or 3 years!! It's occured to me the past few weeks that my routine is probably poor though so I've recently switched onto lower weights with higher reps (12-15), so I may do a before and after picture and upload in a couple of months!


----------



## paul81

L11 said:


> Thanks for the positive comments, good motivation to know I'm doing the right stuff! I'll weigh myself next time I'm down the gym and let you know, I'm pretty short, about 5' 7. Legs wise it's the one area I'm seriously lacking, and I'm not one of those fools that "doesn't train legs", i've been working em once a week for the past 2 or 3 years!! It's occured to me the past few weeks that my routine is probably poor though so I've recently switched onto lower weights with higher reps (12-15), so I may do a before and after picture and upload in a couple of months!


Try doing a couple sessions on legs a week, one heavy session, the other a high volume session


----------



## BigRampage

Quality thread wardy!

I might post a picture up tomorrow when I've got more time and strapped on a set!


----------



## maxie

L11 said:


> Thanks for the positive comments, good motivation to know I'm doing the right stuff! I'll weigh myself next time I'm down the gym and let you know, I'm pretty short, about 5' 7. Legs wise it's the one area I'm seriously lacking, and I'm not one of those fools that "doesn't train legs", i've been working em once a week for the past 2 or 3 years!! It's occured to me the past few weeks that my routine is probably poor though so I've recently switched onto lower weights with higher reps (12-15), so I may do a before and after picture and upload in a couple of months!


Upper body looks great,for legs just squat and leg press,try different reps schemes,say 20 reps one workout,8 the next,but keep the weights going up.


----------



## littlesimon

Echo what others have said, great idea for a thread :thumbup:

Can't really add anything physique wise to be honest although I have been cutting since January.

A work in progress, from 131kg to 117kg so far


----------



## Wardy211436114751

You are one big black mofo  Looking much better with the weightloss too well done!


----------



## Glassback

LittleSimon is a ****ing big unit!


----------



## BiG_OaK

Subbed, still natty too (at least for the near future) haven't taken any decent pics for years will try and remember to take a couple this week and post them up on this thread. Good idea for thread OP. Current stats are 5' 10 and 18st/114kg.


----------



## Ste7n

Unless your talking about your trouser snake little simon your fcuking huge, nice work dude, nice hoover too lol


----------



## just-that-ek

You my friend are a can, can I be your friend!


----------



## WilsonR6

l


----------



## leeds_01

good effort on the weight loss little simon - clear results

and yeah i agree wi the lads u one big mofo mate!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

stealthy said:


> heres my journey so far
> 
> View attachment 83560
> 
> 
> View attachment 83561
> 
> 
> View attachment 83562
> 
> 
> View attachment 83563
> 
> 
> started bulking up now, or trying to


FCUKING HELL. YOUR MY IDOL


----------



## brandon91

Me after about 8 weeks of keto, feel small and flat to be honest. wanna bulk up to about 14 stone by next feb if i start soon.









Stat's

5'11

80kg

20 years old

been training properly for about a year now, was just ****ing about before then, feel tiny compared to you lot !


----------



## Wardy211436114751

stealthy said:


> heres my journey so far
> 
> View attachment 83560
> 
> 
> View attachment 83561
> 
> 
> View attachment 83562
> 
> 
> View attachment 83563
> 
> 
> started bulking up now, or trying to


Great transformation now hit those legs harder and the rest will follow!!


----------



## Ragingagain

me in my avi is natty after 6weeks of training (after 6-8month off, but i rarely train more than 3months a year). was leaner before that. since then ive been on gear and just looked a bigger version of my avi, now i look like sh1t not trained about 8months. will go on gear again and put up a journal for a recomp. haha i sound like a mess

will get some clear pics up soon new and oold


----------



## Dorian Gray

Like a Boss said:


> me in my avi is natty after 6weeks of training (after 6-8month off, but i rarely train more than 3months a year). was leaner before that. since then ive been on gear and just looked a bigger version of my avi, now i look like sh1t not trained about 8months. will go on gear again and put up a journal for a recomp. haha i sound like a mess
> 
> will get some clear pics up soon new and oold


this is natty phisiques pal


----------



## Ragingagain

RelaxTheBody said:


> this is natty phisiques pal


yes the picture to the left is natty fool. i think i was 20 at the time, hah i looked like you when i was 16 ill post up pics in a few days as soon as im fre haha 

sorry by new and old i mean new and old of when i was natty hah


----------



## Ragingagain

like i say i look worser now.... its literally ALL about the diet


----------



## Dorian Gray

Like a Boss said:


> yes the picture to the left is natty fool. i think i was 20 at the time, hah i looked like you when i was 16 ill post up pics in a few days as soon as im fre haha
> 
> sorry by new and old i mean new and old of when i was natty hah


Cool the jets there son, no need for the fool remarks, i was just pointing out for you that since you have done steroids, your sort of ehhhh not natty.

Thank you for being so clear and concise in your forum posts however, clearly i am the fool and i must sincerly apologise.

Yes put up some natty progress pics for us, some natty pics before and after gear. Also clean your camera lense.

Mods feel free to delete this as it takes from the thread, i just couldnt resist.


----------



## Ragingagain

RelaxTheBody said:


> Cool the jets there son, no need for the fool remarks, i was just pointing out for you that since you have done steroids, your sort of ehhhh not natty.
> 
> Thank you for being so clear and concise in your forum posts however, clearly i am the fool and i must sincerly apologise.
> 
> *Yes put up some natty progress pics for us, some natty pics before and after gear. Also clean your camera lense.* haha really?, just noticed that, dont hate appreciate. i must have said something wrong haha dont you like being compared to 16 yr old boys lol
> 
> Mods feel free to delete this as it takes from the thread, i just couldnt resist.


haha relax mate i was only having a laugh lol


----------



## Dorian Gray

Like a Boss said:


> haha relax mate i was only having a laugh lol


My reaction was only natural


----------



## scotty64

New pic 23/05/12- My diet is spot on and I'm cutting really well so decided to keep losing the fat.....down to 13st 7lbs From 16st in feb.......


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Welldone on the fat loss Scotty looking good!


----------



## retro-mental

Not really training for aesthetics but looking at my pics i could do with it !!!! training 9ish months. Upped my weight by 2 stone heres my before training and lastest pics


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Put on lots of size there Retro in a short space of time!


----------



## paul81

i'm sure one day, i'll get my tits out for you guys again :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Wardy21 said:


> Put on lots of size there Retro in a short space of time!


Cheers wardy. Need to work harder though !!



paul81 said:


> i'm sure one day, i'll get my tits out for you guys again :lol: :lol:


Come on Paul. Even i have put my pics in !


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Yeah cmon Paulseph getya tits out for the lads :beer:


----------



## paul81

well, if i get around to starting a new journal in the next couple of weeks, then some will be popped up then.... hopefully :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

klach79 said:


> This is me, about 13st2 ish in these pics at 6ft1
> 
> Been over 14st a couple of times but not this lean


Looking bigger than 13'2 at 6ft 1 there, looking great though! Got any other pics of back legs ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

some good shapes on here lads and laddesses. A lot of people here are bigger/in better shape than some of the people who juice on this site. That's interesting.


----------



## waddy9494

Looking good wardy. I can't take aas due to been in the forces. Not even sure I'd take it anyway. Don't think I have the balls to. The strongest thing I take is epi lol


----------



## littleadam

3 years Natty


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Super good nic' Adam! What are your stats? Used any fat burners to get to that condition?


----------



## littleadam

Wardy21 said:


> Super good nic' Adam! What are your stats? Used any fat burners to get to that condition?


No idea on any stats mate, not that interested in numbers tbh! I just go on what the mirror says!

EPH and UWS



klach79 said:


> Looking great adam, vascularity and striations
> 
> Have you always held this kinda condition or did you follow the traditional bulk and cut approach?


Always been that condition, very sporty and active person


----------



## L11

Littleadam's picture just made me feel slightly guilty about eating a flapjack.. Ridiculously cut, good work!

Not to take anything away from you, but how much do you reckon the fat burners helped? I'm wondering if it's 'possible' to get that definition without them..


----------



## ParaManiac

littleadam said:


> No idea on any stats mate, not that interested in numbers tbh! I just go on what the mirror says!
> 
> EPH and UWS
> 
> Always been that condition, very sporty and active person


looking good mate but are the above not classed as drugs anymore?


----------



## Jef147

littleadam said:


> No idea on any stats mate, not that interested in numbers tbh! I just go on what the mirror says!
> 
> EPH and UWS
> 
> Always been that condition, very sporty and active person


How did you rate the UWS mate?? Thinkin of givin it a go!


----------



## littleadam

These are the EPH.

Ingredients;

EPH 30mg

Caffeine 120mg

Aspirin 30 mg

Narnegin 80 mg

So are these banned substances? if so i never realised.

and UWS is Ultimate weight Loss Stack

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Well they are just fat burners after all and didn't help you put on the muscle you've built!

As far as I'm aware stimulants (or fat burners) are only prohibited in competition for most sports and are fine to use in training. I'm not sure if this is the case for bodybuilding if you were to get tested out of competition - worth checking if you plan on going down that route sometime. You can fail tests on comp days in my powerlifting federation using jack3d for example but its fine to use in your workouts prior to the competition for an extra boost.

The names of products people do have to look out for though on the internet, that are basically steroid clones and banned at all times in all competitions are things like the below. Lots of new lifters shopping for protein online end up seeing this stuff advertised and give it a go without realising they are powerful pro hormones which effect the body just like steroids.

Epi

Epistane

Havoc

Stanodrol

Hdrol

SD

M1T

Max LMG

M14ADD

The one

Tren-x

Dymethazine

19-nor

Trenavol

Megavol

M-drol

Alpha one

Atd

6-bromo

6-oxo

Novedex xt

T-bullets

Anything with loads of numbers that contain things like 17, meth, nor, chloro, stan, andro, stanolone, anything like that!


----------



## Tassotti

natty geek !


----------



## RocoElBurn

I don't think people think of stim use as not natty tbh. I don't care for debate its just my opinion. I just took this thread as physiques obtained without the use of aas, prohormones, growth etc...


----------



## retro-mental

littleadam said:


> 3 years Natty


Cnut !!! Sorry i ment Cut !! 

Good work adam !


----------



## Wardy211436114751

RocoElBurn said:


> I don't think people think of stim use as not natty tbh. I don't care for debate its just my opinion. I just took this thread as physiques obtained without the use of aas, prohormones, growth etc...


Yeah fair point I've deleted previous post after all its not easy holding on to muscle when cutting natty so all the more impressive!


----------



## L11

1800 calorie a day cut.. Not much difference on the back but the abs are coming along nicely!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Looking great L11, u been natty all your life?


----------



## L11

Thanks mate, yea I have never really considered steroids to be honest, I seem to be getting the results I want without em ("size" isn't really my thing)!


----------



## powerhousepeter

@L11 looking great mate, what do you weight? Considering your cutting your muscles look really full


----------



## L11

I weigh about 74kg i think.. Probably a bit less. I'm only 5ft 7 though so I look bigger if that makes sense?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

L11 said:


> 1800 calorie a day cut.. Not much difference on the back but the abs are coming along nicely!
> 
> View attachment 86355
> View attachment 86356


Looking super cut and athletic! Whats your routine look like? And where are the leg shots??


----------



## dimmock20

good topic lads :thumbup1:


----------



## L11

Routine: Monday - chest, tuesday - biceps, thursday - back, Friday - shoulders and triceps, Sunday - legs, I do one abs exercise every day at the gym (rotate between leg raises, oblique twisting machine thing and weighted ab crunch) and every day without fail I do 3 sets of 15 ab crunches on my decline bench at home (which is practically vertical lol)

Oh yea I'll do leg shots on Sunday! (after legs session obviously lol)


----------



## MarcFraz1

L11 said:


> 1800 calorie a day cut.. Not much difference on the back but the abs are coming along nicely!
> 
> View attachment 86355
> View attachment 86356


Similar genetics to my friend - although no one will believe he is natty! Check out the thread L11. It is under Natural Bodybuilding and the thread is called 'Best natural genetics I have ever seen and only 19'


----------



## Bruze

L11 said:


> I weigh about 74kg i think.. Probably a bit less. I'm only 5ft 7 though so I look bigger if that makes sense?


i'm 5'8 and 70kg and you have my goal physique! how big are your arms man


----------



## L11

Dunno never measured em mate, i wouldn't want to to be honest since I have a complex about one being much bigger than other and knowing the exact measurement would make me go crazy.

And thanks MarcFraz1 for that, I feel like a skinny runt after seeing your mate


----------



## zak007

Bruze said:


> i'm 5'8 and 70kg and you have my goal physique! how big are your arms man


your on the juice tho...


----------



## Yoshi

I'm natural..... Currently 85kg 5"11

I am staying natural now after my few cough cycles...


----------



## Robbie

Mac - wtf have you been smoking?

You can't be cruising and then claim to ever be natural!


----------



## Yoshi

Robbie said:


> Mac - wtf have you been smoking?
> 
> You can't be cruising and then claim to ever be natural!


Cruising doesnt count mate... LOL

I was being sarcastic although if I rejoin army I will be natty but using grhp2 and cjc


----------



## Robbie

No. You will never be natural now mate.


----------



## Yoshi

Robbie said:


> No. You will never be natural now mate.


Why say those harsh words to me...


----------



## hotchy

I love this thread!! It keeps my cutting motivation up, when ever i feel like breaking out of keto i just load up and check out how i may be looking in another 10 weeks 4 days! (not that im counting)


----------



## bennyrock

Im waiting to see David2012 post on this thread after claiming to be Natty on Anavar. lol


----------



## Guest

L11 said:


> I weigh about 74kg i think.. Probably a bit less. I'm only 5ft 7 though so I look bigger if that makes sense?


You little'uns have it easier! Looking class though mate, fair play


----------



## L11

Jd123 said:


> You little'uns have it easier! Looking class though mate, fair play


Haha how do you work that out? I'm still pushing the same weights as you lot


----------



## Ukmeathead

Natty.Solider said:


> Been growing a little bit. Joined a new hardcore gym, Been hammering the weaponry pretty hard and today looked at my arms and thought hmmm, its working. Not sure what they measure in at atm, I think they are a little bigger than the 17.25" they were about 3-4 months ago. Been on a little clean bulk, bf% atm Is around 14/15%, My wasite is actually smaller than 3-4 months ago even tho Im now eating alot more... Also improved my chest alot, its getting some good thickness now. Shoulders are on a little bit of a halt, but strength is up pressing 45kg DB's for reps (5) and doing about 50/55kg on the plate loading shoulder press. Being taller ****ing sucked when I was younger and skinny, but now Its giving me a real size advantage. I was going to cut right down for summer, but I thought sod it im not big enough, so the official cut will now be NEXT spring/summer :lol: where I hope to touch on 8% and have the summer of my life chasing girls around snowbombing/ ibiza and other various music festivals/ party destinations. toot toot.
> 
> View attachment 88141
> View attachment 88142
> View attachment 88143


Looking good! Why blank your face out?


----------



## Guest

Natty.Solider said:


> Been growing a little bit. Joined a new hardcore gym, Been hammering the weaponry pretty hard and today looked at my arms and thought hmmm, its working. Not sure what they measure in at atm, I think they are a little bigger than the 17.25" they were about 3-4 months ago. Been on a little clean bulk, bf% atm Is around 14/15%, My wasite is actually smaller than 3-4 months ago even tho Im now eating alot more... Also improved my chest alot, its getting some good thickness now. Shoulders are on a little bit of a halt, but strength is up pressing 45kg DB's for reps (5) and doing about 50/55kg on the plate loading shoulder press. Being taller ****ing sucked when I was younger and skinny, but now Its giving me a real size advantage. I was going to cut right down for summer, but I thought sod it im not big enough, so the official cut will now be NEXT spring/summer :lol: where I hope to touch on 8% and have the summer of my life chasing girls around snowbombing/ ibiza and other various music festivals/ party destinations. toot toot.
> 
> View attachment 88141
> View attachment 88142
> View attachment 88143


big ass natty man good work, u gonna cycle some point or not?

bf looks higher than 14% though you'd have more separation/definition in arms etc


----------



## leeds_01

L11 lookin shape mate nice one


----------



## Guest

Natty.Solider said:


> Ukmeathead - Just so I can keep myself to myself pal  this side of my life I like to keep quiet especially if I am discussing AAS which is a future direction.
> 
> Frankdangermaus - Last time I was calipered I was at 15%. My arms even when I was at 10% bf never became defined and its really does my head in but one of those things - thats why Im trying to grow them. They arent fat and I dont have bingo wings, just a thick skinned area :sad: Im not too concered about bf% atm anyway, just Ive lost fat from the classic "tyre" area, also lost fat from my legs and back. Will be doing some full body updates soon maybe


yeah no worries didnt mean to come across like im nit picking.

my legs/arms stay super lean and i put it all on directly on my belly, i have bicep veins at like 20% haha. tbh though i'd rather have fat arms and a 6 pack than ripped arms an a belly :confused1:


----------



## Natty.Solider

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah no worries didnt mean to come across like im nit picking.
> 
> my legs/arms stay super lean and i put it all on directly on my belly, i have bicep veins at like 20% haha. tbh though i'd rather have fat arms and a 6 pack than ripped arms an a belly :confused1:


Yeah its cool I wasnt being defensive just saying how my body stores the fat. Its only a body at the end of the day, Im not trying to make myself seem better than I am, theres no point in that as you only cheat yourself. Its good, but Id rathe have more ripped arms purely becuase they make my shoulders look smaller becuase they dont store fat really (can see seperations)... that and Im "broad upstairs" as someone put it today at the gym. Thats the main reason Im cycling tbh, I need some cannon ball delts in my life! Im lucky in that respect becuase I naturally have a slim stomach, so when ripped it should look killer!


----------



## Robbie

Ab pictures or no14%bf...


----------



## Robbie

Natty.Solider said:


> Im no ones bitch, sit on it lad...


Awwww 

Legs? Leg pictures are so rare on bodybuilding forums...


----------



## ellis.ben

100% natural, bin trainin since i 1st set foot in a gym in high school ha! Height 5ft 11inches, weight 16st 7lbs, arms 17.5inches, chest 48inches, waist 32inches. Age 25 =)

Doin my 1st ever test cycle in about a month, i havnt made a notiable gain in over a year an feel tht iv pushed myself az far az i can naturally go =)


----------



## Natty.Solider

Ellis.ben - Looking in great shape there mate

Robbie - As a rule of thumb I never put anyones lifts or physiques down, so I will reign this post in. You dont transform your body with a bad work ethic. 5-6 days a week I leave that gym in a completely exhausted state. Run along.


----------



## Raeno

May as well throw my hat in here:



TEAM NATURAL!!

Im 6'0. 30yrs Old. Been training longer than I would like to admit. On my scales Im 14.5 Stone (I dont think they are very accurate), but I dont think Im that heavy. Doing my first "cut" at the mo, for a holiday on Aug 19th. Been cardio'ing for 39 days & have another 39 to go.

I'd like some constructive criticism please people. Always had dreams of doing a show but dont/never thought I was good enough/ready. Do you think I have enough mass to step on stage? The W.N.B.F. show is local to me in Manchester, normally around August each year, so I could set my sites on that for next year. I have a leg shot too if peeps wana see?


----------



## DigIt

MXDs phsyique was still pretty impressive natty damn, only 160lb's too


----------



## Lean D

me at 5ft 9

72KG

23 years old.

I'll show a before photo when i get one.

But i've been training since March (properly...) and been on and off the gym for past 3 years. Just started serious training and testing my diet.



if i'm honest ,i'm far from happy. My size is coming along nicely but i'm storing too much carbs and fat. So obviously i need to adjust my diet.

Any tips is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Read every page.. Looking good people. Nice to see what you guys can achieve.


----------



## Lean D

^ ha never though about that. that it could be in my head. thanks man.


----------



## Mr Zed

Brilliant motivation in here... Top stuff!


----------



## L11

Lean D said:


> me at 5ft 9
> 
> 72KG
> 
> 23 years old.
> 
> I'll show a before photo when i get one.
> 
> But i've been training since March (properly...) and been on and off the gym for past 3 years. Just started serious training and testing my diet.
> 
> View attachment 89042
> 
> 
> if i'm honest ,i'm far from happy. My size is coming along nicely but i'm storing too much carbs and fat. So obviously i need to adjust my diet.
> 
> Any tips is greatly appreciated.


Looking good mate, what exercises do you do for abs? They're looking very full!


----------



## Lean D

^Thank you - They used to be flat, but since i started sorting my diet out and supplements out they are filling alot more.

Currently my ab workout is the following 4 exercises to failure...

Hanging Leg Raises (only just added this)

Decline Twists

Cable Crunches

Bar Twists

Only just started working on them the past few months.


----------



## Rick89

some awesome pics for natty guys i here

wardy and mx look awesome natty

I got pretty big and strong natty ( 17 stone at 18 yrs old) but wasnt lean was around 15% bf so not lean


----------



## sockie

Is henry your spotter,lol


----------



## 36-26

Rick89 said:


> some awesome pics for natty guys i here
> 
> wardy and mx look awesome natty
> 
> I got pretty big and strong natty ( 17 stone at 18 yrs old) but wasnt lean was around 15% bf so not lean


Jesus thats huge, thats 202lb or so of lean mass at 18 years old. How tall are you??


----------



## L11

Got almost exactly where I wanted to be.. And then absolutely destroyed it in 2 days at global gathering!! Gonna cut again for 3 weeks for creamfields lol


----------



## Raeno

View attachment 88377


TEAM NATURAL!!

Im 6'0. 30yrs Old. Been training longer than I would like to admit. On my scales Im 14.5 Stone (I dont think they are very accurate), but I dont think Im that heavy. Doing my first "cut" at the mo, for a holiday on Aug 19th. Been cardio'ing for 39 days & have another 39 to go.

I'd like some constructive criticism please people. Always had dreams of doing a show but dont/never thought I was good enough/ready. Do you think I have enough mass to step on stage? The W.N.B.F. show is local to me in Manchester, normally around August each year, so I could set my sites on that for next year. I have a leg shot too if peeps wana see?

Thought I would update this with the latest comparison shot:



Top image was 11 days in, bottom is 64 days in

plus a front double for good measure:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

My two pence worth.

These are about 6 months ago...I have since then turned non-natty :thumb:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

ps. Sorry about the gay pose in Pic 1

Also lads, from those pics, what do you reckon I need work on? I know I have quite narrow shoulders.

I realise the pics are not great for analysing this! And there are no leg shots because they are my serious weak point but I am working on em :tongue:

cheers Jack


----------



## Lean D

Looking good mate.


----------



## J H

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> My two pence worth.
> 
> These are about 6 months ago...I have since then turned non-natty :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 91600
> View attachment 91601
> View attachment 91602


You had some good size even before turning to the dark side  Nice one mate!


----------



## irishdude

Just goes to show us natties too can have impressive results. A firm believer that you should reach your max potential natty before doing a cycle if ever. aas is not a sure fire way to get a great physique, without discipline, a good diet, good workout technique and **** loads of effort you'll more than likely be just another skinny-fat bloke with moobs.


----------



## Beklet

Craigyboy said:


> @ fit4life
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> : looking sexy keep it up your doing fantastic, wish more of the girls would post!


Maybe not all the girls are natty :devil2:

I don't give a stuff what anyone does or doesn't use - it's their body, after all. Some girls struggle to put on muscle or drop fat, others need to use gear to get the size they need to compete in certain competitions, fair play to them.

I'm natty for all sorts of reasons - I don't think I need to take anything for strength. I'm not amazingly strong, but I think I've got more in me yet. I could use stuff for fatburning reasons, but then I don't think I've made a full effort to do so naturally. If I was dieting for a comp and the fat wasn't coming off despite me making every effort, I might consider it, but as I've no intentions of cometing, it's not an issue for me right now

Hormones terrify me - even contraceptives messed my body up, so putting any others in is not something I really want to do atm.

I'm poor and can't afford it 

No pics as I'm a fatty anyway, so would not be a great advert for the natty lifestyle :lol:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

irishdude said:


> Just goes to show us natties too can have impressive results. A firm believer that you should reach your max potential natty before doing a cycle if ever. aas is not a sure fire way to get a great physique, without discipline, a good diet, good workout technique and **** loads of effort you'll more than likely be just another skinny-fat bloke with moobs.


haha true but I would never look back now


----------



## Dyls13

Some good stuff here, nicely done.

I'm just starting my natty journey, will take it as far as possible natty...that's the goal.


----------



## aad123

Here are some pics of me mid recomp / cut. Weight 79kg - Height 5ft8 - Bodyfat ??? est roughly 13%. I am hoping to drop to 10% bodyfat then clean bulk to 90kg. The leg and relaxed body photos (3 & 4) were taken around 6 weeks ago and the first 2 were about 2 weeks ago.

I never look the same in photos as they never show and depth.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Rick89 said:


> some awesome pics for natty guys i here
> 
> wardy and mx look awesome natty
> 
> I got pretty big and strong natty ( 17 stone at 18 yrs old) but wasnt lean was around 15% bf so not lean


Cheers Rick I think I can get to 90kg at 5'9 and 10-12%bf as I've not bulked for about a year just trying to get stronger atm (which isn't working!)

Wow thats a huge size if bf isn't a little but underestimated  You don't have any old pics to put in the thread do ya mate?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Raeno said:


> View attachment 88377
> 
> 
> TEAM NATURAL!!
> 
> Im 6'0. 30yrs Old. Been training longer than I would like to admit. On my scales Im 14.5 Stone (I dont think they are very accurate), but I dont think Im that heavy. Doing my first "cut" at the mo, for a holiday on Aug 19th. Been cardio'ing for 39 days & have another 39 to go.
> 
> I'd like some constructive criticism please people. Always had dreams of doing a show but dont/never thought I was good enough/ready. Do you think I have enough mass to step on stage? The W.N.B.F. show is local to me in Manchester, normally around August each year, so I could set my sites on that for next year. I have a leg shot too if peeps wana see?
> 
> Thought I would update this with the latest comparison shot:
> 
> View attachment 90849
> 
> 
> Top image was 11 days in, bottom is 64 days in
> 
> plus a front double for good measure:
> 
> View attachment 90850


Looking better allround I'd say welldone!



GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> My two pence worth.
> 
> These are about 6 months ago...I have since then turned non-natty :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 91600
> View attachment 91601
> View attachment 91602


Looking good fella great physique!


----------



## ellis.ben

Natty.Solider said:


> Ellis.ben - Looking in great shape there mate
> 
> Robbie - As a rule of thumb I never put anyones lifts or physiques down, so I will reign this post in. You dont transform your body with a bad work ethic. 5-6 days a week I leave that gym in a
> 
> completely exhausted state. Run along.


Cheers dude thank you! =)


----------



## mh1985

Here's mine:

apporx 2yrs lifting

started with 5x5 at about 180lbs fairly skinny fat,

did upper/lower 4 day split for a few months

back to 5x5, this time madcows with extra dips & chins for higher reps

now doing 531 trying to add hypertrophy accessory work

6'1" approx 190lbs


----------



## mh1985

First post some great inspiration in here...shows what hard work and time can do!

nothing against AAS, I appreciate it more when people are honest about it instead of giving people false ideas of what you can achieve. That said there are people in here who look better than some people on gear I've seen in real life so I guess it's not everything.

Anyway, I just posted my own pic then it said was waiting for approval, now my post seems to have disappeared??


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

mh1985 said:


> First post some great inspiration in here...shows what hard work and time can do!
> 
> nothing against AAS, I appreciate it more when people are honest about it instead of giving people false ideas of what you can achieve. That said there are people in here who look better than some people on gear I've seen in real life so I guess it's not everything.
> 
> Anyway, I just posted my own pic then it said was waiting for approval, now my post seems to have disappeared??


good effort dude! now get that chest waxed and you'll look even better


----------



## NatRookie

Some natty's with great physiques on here!

hopefully im able to get half as 'built' as they are :tongue:

been training for 14 months, since i was 16.....so im still a whippersnapper!

thankfully at 17, i got years ahead of me to sort out my terrible physique!

currently 6'5 at 16.9 stone, my body fat isn't too good....but i will cut when i finally get somewhere 

before:



1 month ago:


----------



## Raeno

NatRookie said:


> Some natty's with great physiques on here!
> 
> hopefully im able to get half as 'built' as they are :tongue:
> 
> been training for 14 months, since i was 16.....so im still a whippersnapper!
> 
> thankfully at 17, i got years ahead of me to sort out my terrible physique!
> 
> currently 6'5 at 16.9 stone, my body fat isn't too good....but i will cut when i finally get somewhere
> 
> before:
> 
> View attachment 92126
> 
> 
> 1 month ago:
> 
> View attachment 92127
> View attachment 92128


Already showing signs of good progress there tho mate. And try not to be too hard on yourself, we all want the moon on stick yesterday but it takes time to build a good amount of muscle, naturally. From the look of your before pic your defo heading in the right direction, just keep with it


----------



## SW1986

Loads of inspiration here for us newer to the weight lifting game! Shows that hard work WILL get you somewhere with some perseverance if AAS isn't for you...thanks all!


----------



## Kilmarnocklad

all natty as of now, but as gains are slowing im starting to consider moving over to the dark side...

however im thinking if i cut for a little while i would get a little inspiration to stay natty! we'll see


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Kilmarnocklad said:


> all natty as of now, but as gains are slowing im starting to consider moving over to the dark side...
> 
> however im thinking if i cut for a little while i would get a little inspiration to stay natty! we'll see
> 
> View attachment 92603
> 
> 
> View attachment 92604


Lots more natty gains can be made yet matey!


----------



## Robbie789

Don't have any before pictures, but bascially I had very little muscle and a lot of chub on my stomach. I've been training for 10 months and my diet has been sh!t the whole way through :/

Done *a lot* of research recently, I started stronglifts 5x5 last week and am starting lean bulking next week, 250kcals over maintenance gradually raising to 500, then 750 as my weight increases and the 5x5s become harder.

Just taken these, 20, 6'1, 78kgs



Edit: Should've done a lat spread! They look non-existant in the back pic, they're there in the first picture though! lol


----------



## Heath

robdobbie said:


> Don't have any before pictures, but bascially I had very little muscle and a lot of chub on my stomach. I've been training for 10 months and my diet has been sh!t the whole way through :/
> 
> Done *a lot* of research recently, I started stronglifts 5x5 last week and am starting lean bulking next week, 250kcals over maintenance gradually raising to 500, then 750 as my weight increases and the 5x5s become harder.
> 
> Just taken these, 20, 6'1, 78kgs
> 
> View attachment 93753
> View attachment 93751
> View attachment 93752
> 
> 
> Edit: Should've done a lat spread! They look non-existant in the back pic, they're there in the first picture though! lol


What was your training like during transformation and why change it?


----------



## Robbie789

MutantX said:


> What was your training like during transformation and why change it?


4 day split, would regularly spend 1+1/2 - 2 hours+ in the gym, doing lots of different exercises for whatever body part I was doing, my diet was very poor, although it's worked okay, I could've seen better gains.

Changed to stronglifts as my bench is pretty weak and needs improving, plus I haven't done a lot of low rep training, going to stick with it for about 16 weeks, then in January go back to a 4 day split and keep bulking till the end of Feb/March focusing completely on form and squeezing the muscle on each workout to gain as much mass as possible, then start cutting ready for summer.

My training partner is about the same size as me and we have the same goals, which helps a lot, only missed one week of training since I started


----------



## A class

100% natural all the way! Good to see there still plenty of us left lol first forum I been on with a natty specific section awesome! Keep up all the hard work. Will get some pics posted asap see what u all think


----------



## Marrsy86

Some good inspiration in here lads!


----------



## rouane

Success


----------



## empzb

From



To



circa 2 years, on/off training and diet.


----------



## Lean D

Haven't been active like i wanted too...

Since the gf split up with my i lost 4KG in weight... shot down from 72 to 68kg.

First my leg.

I'm paranoid about my legs. I am training them so hard... finally seeing some good results.. but they still look stick thin! Oh well i think their coming along.

(Squatting 100KG deep for 4sets and leg pressing 200KG. If any one has any advice on adding width too quads (stance change) or bringing out these poor calves).



And a couple of mirror shots.





My back



I think i have some good genetics for only weighing in at 68KG at the moment.

I want to add thicker hard muscles by doing Lean Bulk and advice appreciated.


----------



## paul81

quads are building nicely i'd say, may throw in some front squats if you aren't too knackered after back squats.

calf wise, they can be a bitch, try training them twice a week if you aren't already.

but good job so far :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall

This was me in january 2012:



















And this is me this week:


----------



## Lean D

paul81 said:


> quads are building nicely i'd say, may throw in some front squats if you aren't too knackered after back squats.
> 
> calf wise, they can be a bitch, try training them twice a week if you aren't already.
> 
> but good job so far :thumbup1:


Thank you.

I'll add some from squats into my routine.

and i'll try training calves twice a week. thank you for that.


----------



## irishdude

Lean D said:


> Haven't been active like i wanted too...
> 
> Since the gf split up with my i lost 4KG in weight... shot down from 72 to 68kg.
> 
> First my leg.
> 
> I'm paranoid about my legs. I am training them so hard... finally seeing some good results.. but they still look stick thin! Oh well i think their coming along.
> 
> (Squatting 100KG deep for 4sets and leg pressing 200KG. If any one has any advice on adding width too quads (stance change) or bringing out these poor calves).
> 
> View attachment 99173
> 
> 
> And a couple of mirror shots.
> 
> View attachment 99174
> 
> 
> View attachment 99175
> 
> 
> My back
> 
> View attachment 99176
> 
> 
> I think i have some good genetics for only weighing in at 68KG at the moment.
> 
> I want to add thicker hard muscles by doing Lean Bulk and advice appreciated.


Doing great mate, hard to keep the motivation going sometimes, and if you chose to go down the aas route, you will have a great base to work from. In great shape nonetheless mate, well done and keep going


----------



## Lean D

irishdude said:


> Doing great mate, hard to keep the motivation going sometimes, and if you chose to go down the aas route, you will have a great base to work from. In great shape nonetheless mate, well done and keep going


Thanks


----------



## Robbie789

robdobbie said:


> View attachment 93753
> View attachment 93751
> View attachment 93752


Finally found a photo of me just before I started training, this was December 2011, the above are after 10 months of training 



Going to start a journal in a couple weeks once stronglifts is over


----------



## L11

This is me during my current "not quite sure if I'm bulking/maintaing/have a cheat day and cut for 3 days/Binge again/Do keto for a day" Phase


----------



## bobbill

Below be before I started training 18months ago

Below pic is me as of last month, I have been on a slow bulk for a few months hoping to keep it up until after Xmas, currently 89kg 6ft2

I do have a concave chest condition (pectus excavatum) which runs in the family, kind of like a big hole in the centre of my chest which also flares my ribs out a little at the bottom.

I think when I do cut after xmas I may look a little strange what with the rib protruding out but hey ho, I can only work with what I've got, I have always been naturally skinny

Its been a long hard slog to this point, spent alot of time with **** routines and **** diet, not sticking to either getting bigger or trimming down, routine is a lot better now and my diet is mainly good, not sure how well I can stick to it when on a cut though 

I still feel like I have made almost no progress, I have almost given up a few points along the road but I still love going to the gym even if my gains are very slow!


----------



## Robbie789

L11 said:


> View attachment 99396
> This is me during my current "not quite sure if I'm bulking/maintaing/have a cheat day and cut for 3 days/Binge again/Do keto for a day" Phase


I hope you're still going UKF for new years? I'll hang around with you in the mosh pits!! :wub:

:laugh:


----------



## PHMG

L11 said:


> View attachment 99396
> This is me during my current "not quite sure if I'm bulking/maintaing/have a cheat day and cut for 3 days/Binge again/Do keto for a day" Phase


ooohhh that phase, i know it well. Never seemed to do too badly on it.


----------



## Robbie789

bobbill said:


> I still feel like I have made almost no progress, I have almost given up a few points along the road but I still love going to the gym even if my gains are very slow!


Are you joking?! I can see a massive difference between the before and after! (no ****)

Start a new thread in the natty section with your diet/routine if you want help with it!


----------



## L11

robdobbie said:


> I hope you're still going UKF for new years? I'll hang around with you in the mosh pits!! :wub:
> 
> :laugh:


Haha the mosh pits always seem to stop when I get involved, no idea why! Not sure about UKF though, its gonna be epic but, Brixton is an absolute nightmare when it comes to driving, and trains will be non-existant on new years day! Still might just book 4 tickets and hope for the best lol


----------



## Robbie789

L11 said:


> Haha the mosh pits always seem to stop when I get involved, no idea why! Not sure about UKF though, its gonna be epic but, Brixton is an absolute nightmare when it comes to driving, and trains will be non-existant on new years day! Still might just book 4 tickets and hope for the best lol


First train back for me is at 9:30am from Brixton, so it's going to be a long wait in the morning! haha

DJ Fresh, Delta Heavy and Drumsound and Basline Smith, just added to the line up though


----------



## bobbill

robdobbie said:


> Are you joking?! I can see a massive difference between the before and after! (no ****)
> 
> Start a new thread in the natty section with your diet/routine if you want help with it!


Cheers for that, when I look at those photos I can see a difference, I'm not sure how to explain it really, it's obviously all in my head, I think its a confidence thing, always been quite self concious, doesn't help reading this board and seeing awesome transformations, both natural and AAS on here in so little time and comparing yourself against 

I have been lurking on here for a while now and took a lot of good info regarding diets from here, I think my current diet it working well, but you are right, I think I will put up my diet, may even start a journal, you never know!

I think even on this board there are a lot of conflicting opinions on training on diet, its hard to sort the wheat from the chaff, I think I'm finally getting somewhere, something that's right for me at least.


----------



## irishdude

L11 said:


> View attachment 99396
> This is me during my current "not quite sure if I'm bulking/maintaing/have a cheat day and cut for 3 days/Binge again/Do keto for a day" Phase


In great shape mate, depends what the long term goals are?? Might as well bulk earlier rather than later - very hard to keep lean 365 days a year.


----------



## Robbie789

bobbill said:


> Cheers for that, when I look at those photos I can see a difference, I'm not sure how to explain it really, it's obviously all in my head, I think its a confidence thing, always been quite self concious, doesn't help reading this board and seeing awesome transformations, both natural and AAS on here in so little time and comparing yourself against
> 
> I have been lurking on here for a while now and took a lot of good info regarding diets from here, I think my current diet it working well, but you are right, I think I will put up my diet, may even start a journal, you never know!
> 
> I think even on this board there are a lot of conflicting opinions on training on diet, its hard to sort the wheat from the chaff, I think I'm finally getting somewhere, something that's right for me at least.


It's the same for most people mate, you look in the mirror everyday and see the same thing everyday, just got to wait for someone you haven't seen for a few months to bump into and say how much bigger you've gotten, that'll give you a bit of motivation :thumbup1:

But yeah, post your diet/routine below and plenty of people will chip in


----------



## L11

Thanks mate, yea I'm not really sure what my goals are, I'm very happy with my body right now so don't actually feel the need to bulk, that and the fear of having to do another cut like this year, it was painful.


----------



## steviethe spark

Ok so no were the shape of some of u guys but i get there some day (maybe lol)First pic is me at 10 .8 and 2nd pic is 15 stone on the button ,prob 1 half years prgress here and carrying quite a bit of excess weight but cut maybe for next summer.


----------



## flinty90

is this the swimmer and cheerleader thread  :whistling:


----------



## musio

iamyou said:


> View attachment 100526
> 
> 
> Around 85-86kg here. I recently started experimenting with peptides and SARMs though. The pic is before that.


What's your height, age, cals, macros. Amazingly defined without aas? Bloody brilliant.


----------



## iamyou

musio said:


> What's your height, age, cals, macros. Amazingly defined without aas? Bloody brilliant.


Thanks, I just got 23 so too young for the juice. I'm 178 cm. Maintenance should be around 2800-3k 70-90g fat 220g+ protein rest carbs. Oh yeah, I'm also doing intermittent fasting.


----------



## musio

Looking great - It makes a big difference being young and having good test levels. IF really helped me but still not looking as cut as yourself. I'm looking into SARMS too

Get a log - will subscribe!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

iamyou said:


> Thanks, I just got 23 so too young for the juice. I'm 178 cm. Maintenance should be around 2800-3k 70-90g fat 220g+ protein rest carbs. Oh yeah, I'm also doing intermittent fasting.


When I think of the best natty physiques yours is pretty much what I think of (besides a few freaks of nature). Totally achievable if you put the work in and I'm pretty sure you still turn heads with that physique despite not being AAS huge. How long you been training? I wonder if you could eek out another 4-5kg of muscle over the next few years. 90kg @ 10%bf has always been my goal at 5'9.


----------



## iamyou

musio said:


> Looking great - It makes a big difference being young and having good test levels. IF really helped me but still not looking as cut as yourself. I'm looking into SARMS too
> 
> Get a log - will subscribe!


I have trained for 4 years. Been taking it seriously for the last two. The gains are real slow at this point but I'm sure I can put on a few more.


----------



## Lean D

Great Physique iamyou.... That is what i'm hoping to achieve with my training.

Any tips and Advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated in achieving what you did. (training etc.)

If you start a log that would be a bonus and i would subscribe.


----------



## UncleSimit

Forgot I even had an account on here but hey, here's my progress thus far

 *2007-2012*

Debated doing comps awhile back but haven't got the determination. Plus LEGS! I struggle with legs.


----------



## L11

UncleSimit said:


> Plus LEGS! I struggle with legs.


Black man calf syndrome.. I feel your pain.


----------



## UncleSimit

L11 said:


> Black man calf syndrome.. I feel your pain.


Exactly that. Hardwork.


----------



## Lean D




----------



## iamyou

Lean D said:


> Great Physique iamyou.... That is what i'm hoping to achieve with my training.
> 
> Any tips and Advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated in achieving what you did. (training etc.)
> 
> If you start a log that would be a bonus and i would subscribe.


I haven't been doing anything special mate. I lift in the lower rep range (4-6) and mostly do compound lifts. Then finish off with some pump stuff. I hit every body part twice in 8 days and squat a lot.



UncleSimit said:


> Forgot I even had an account on here but hey, here's my progress thus far
> 
> View attachment 101304
> *2007-2012*
> 
> Debated doing comps awhile back but haven't got the determination. Plus LEGS! I struggle with legs.


Wow your arms blew up.


----------



## Lean D

iamyou said:


> I haven't been doing anything special mate. I lift in the lower rep range (4-6) and mostly do compound lifts. Then finish off with some pump stuff. I hit every body part twice in 8 days and squat a lot.


Ok interesting to know that you lift in the low rep range.

Has this always been your way?


----------



## iamyou

Lean D said:


> Ok interesting to know that you lift in the low rep range.
> 
> Has this always been your way?


Yeah pretty much. I change it up sometimes but 80% of the time I'm doing that.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Awesome physique simit! Whats ya height and weight? Arms gotta be 17+?

And leand well like your name very lean!


----------



## UncleSimit

iamyou said:


> Wow your arms blew up.


 I don't even really train arms weirdly enough. Plus it's not always a good thing, they make me look abit top heavy :-/



Wardy21 said:


> Awesome physique simit! Whats ya height and weight? Arms gotta be 17+?
> 
> And leand well like your name very lean!


I'm only pretty short, about 5"7-ish. Weight wise is abit weird (I'm about 70-73kg) because I should be heavyish but even when I put on size I don't put on much, if any, weight.


----------



## Robbie789

UncleSimit said:


> Forgot I even had an account on here but hey, here's my progress thus far
> 
> View attachment 101304
> *2007-2012*
> 
> Debated doing comps awhile back but haven't got the determination. Plus LEGS! I struggle with legs.


That's a crazy change!

What are the time differences between the second and third photo? What split do you do?


----------



## UncleSimit

UncleSimit said:


> Forgot I even had an account on here but hey, here's my progress thus far
> 
> View attachment 101304
> *2007-2012*
> 
> Debated doing comps awhile back but haven't got the determination. Plus LEGS! I struggle with legs.





robdobbie said:


> That's a crazy change!
> 
> What are the time differences between the second and third photo? What split do you do?


Second pic was late 2008 or possibly early 2009. Third pic was late 2009 or early/mid 2010, I can't remember exactly.

The only thing that changed was by the third pic I knew what I was doing in the gym and had a set solid routine rather than just going to the gym and lifting weights. I remember doing 32.5kg dumbbells around the second pic times and was 50kg+ on the third and fourth.

Split wise I was (and still am) doing Chest Monday, Shoulders Tuesday, Back Thursday and a mix of light arms, abs and more recently legs on Saturday.

To be honest though my routine has been stale for ages now and I'd say I'm not as strong as I used to be but hey, sh*t happens. I keep meaning to give 5x5 a bash or a two day split routine but just never got around to it.


----------



## Cutandjacked

I've only just seen this thread for natties good idea. I've recently started a journal ROAD TO WBFF 2014, with the hope of doing a wbff fitness show in 2014. Currently 13 stone/83kg/around 10%BF/6"1. Here are some recent progress shots.


----------



## RascaL18

Cutandjacked said:


> I've only just seen this thread for natties good idea. I've recently started a journal ROAD TO WBFF 2014, with the hope of doing a wbff fitness show in 2014. Currently 13 stone/83kg/around 10%BF/6"1. Here are some recent progress shots.


the pics are tiny, can you make them a bit bigger?


----------



## Cutandjacked

RascaL18 said:


> the pics are tiny, can you make them a bit bigger?


I can make them a lot bigger


----------



## littlesimon

Pre Xmas @119kg/262lb


----------



## bobbydrake

Did my first ever weight lifting in March of last year - previous I went the gym a fair bit but ended up running on a treadmill for an hour - was wondering why I was still putting weight on round my middle! I'm 41 (just) did weigh 12 stone 3lbs in February now at 10 stone 3lbs at 13.1% bodyfat. Never lifted a free weight before last March so don't think I am doing too bad and really been pushing it since middle of December. Can just see my abs showing through now so want to lose another 3-4% bodyfat and put some more muscle on - especially my chest and biceps (calfs are pretty ok I think due to all the running).

I have got a personal trainer (as I hadn't a clue about weight lifting) and hopefully doing all the right exercises - squats/deadlifts/bench presses etc. Hopefully I will see some better results soon...

Sorry for the sideways picture - haven't a clue how to rotate it!


----------



## Robbie789

littlesimon said:


> Pre Xmas @119kg/262lb
> 
> View attachment 106037


 :scared:

I can see why they call you 'little' simon, need more size..

:lol:


----------



## Lean D

My Latest from Monday.


----------



## TELBOR

Lean D said:


> My Latest from Monday.
> 
> View attachment 107140


Impressive mate!!


----------



## Lean D

Cheers buddy.

Slowly getting there.

Alot of Trial and error.

This was taken at the same time too...


----------



## TELBOR

Lean D said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Slowly getting there.
> 
> Alot of Trial and error.
> 
> This was taken at the same time too...
> 
> View attachment 107141


Now your just showing off :lol:

Name by nature, very lean mate!!


----------



## PlantFood

Seriously motivational thread. Subbed.

As a newbie, if I can get remotely close to half the physiques posted here in 3-4 years I'll be chuffed. I'm not after getting massive (well.. massive compared to my scrawny self right now!) so hopefully it's achievable.


----------



## WrightStar

Here's my current natty pics  granted that my bathroom lighting does my bodyfat some justice!


----------



## Northern Lass

Lean D said:


> My Latest from Monday.
> 
> View attachment 107140


That is some physique, you should be proud :rockon:


----------



## Natty.Solider

Natty.Solider said:


> Trained for a year and a half from 11 stone to 14 stone roughly. Stopped training for a year (uni) came back a porker at 18.5 stone... this is now 11 months after I was a fatty (Im 19kg lighter!). Currently clean bulking... Side picture is abit older (1 1/2 months ago before clean bulk started)
> 
> Now 101kg and trying to keep up with my friends who mostly juice!
> 
> View attachment 83362
> View attachment 83363
> View attachment 83364
> View attachment 83365
> View attachment 83366


Last time I posted was about 7 months ago weighing 101kg. I now weigh 113/114kg, basically 18 stone... Bodyfat is pretty much the same as back then too. I know I should cut, I told myself I would cut at 18 stone but I think I will cut in a few months. And here is a shot from just under 2 years ago. I weighed 111kg in the before picture fat as **** 39inch waist. Now a 35.

View attachment 108773
View attachment 108771


----------



## HJL

How did you put on 12/13kg in 7 months lol, thats amazing, whats your diet and training like if you dont mind?


----------



## Natty.Solider

HJL said:


> How did you put on 12/13kg in 7 months lol, thats amazing, whats your diet and training like if you dont mind?


Thank you. I am very consistent. I train hard and to failure every session. I eat like mad, I have 6 meals a day (7 if its a long day), each meal has 60-70g of protein, 60g carbs and 20g fat roughly which is 300g of meat, 100g of carbs (dry weight) and then whatever fat is in there by frying in EVOO per meal etc... I train 5-6 days a week with a full body split, one of those is cardio. I do shoulders, back and biceps, chest, quads and hams, triceps calves and deadlifts. Cardio is usually running for 30 minutes. Its just consistency, thats where a lot of people fall down. I dont miss meals unless i'm deep in some uni girl even then I usually have a stand-by shake in the motor, I dont miss sessions either. Ive also just turned 22, so lot of natty test flying around.


----------



## HJL

thats ALOT of protein!!! i eat 6 times a day, but probs only 200g protein but im only 170lbs. im doing a --back tri, -- chest bi, --shoulders, -- legs. And train ever other day, so each muscle only gets hit once ever 7-8 days. you think uping frequency may help? im uauly sore for 2 or 3 days after each session though. Thankyou


----------



## Natty.Solider

HJL said:


> thats ALOT of protein!!! i eat 6 times a day, but probs only 200g protein but im only 170lbs. im doing a --back tri, -- chest bi, --shoulders, -- legs. And train ever other day, so each muscle only gets hit once ever 7-8 days. you think uping frequency may help? im uauly sore for 2 or 3 days after each session though. Thankyou


I am probably eating more than I need to, but maybe not because I'm 252lbs, albeit not shredded. Maybe I'm gifted with good recovery. The only session that really hits me is chest, I'm sore for 2-3 days without fail after that, every other group I know Ive worked it if you know what i mean but its not un-managable. Sometimes get stung by legs very badly if Ive skipped a week and lower back when I dead lift. I work around my sorness. If im particularly sore, I will do cardio, just to get the blood pumping and to aide recovery. As a natural trainer I think its quite important to keep hitting your body. In reality, my body hardly has a chance to rest and I end up hitting things directly or in-directly every 4 days or so. I dont have any science to back this up, the best thing you can do is listen to your body. With diet... consider this. If you train alot and hard, but dont eat, the muscle you packed on is being used up for energy and your legs are going to fuel the repair of your arms, or your chest will fuel the repair of your back. You want your body is a constant muscle building state. Even out all of your meal sizes and eat regularly, you want to gain as much control of all factors you can to be able to make the changes you want and to build that house.


----------



## Bad Alan

Natty.Solider said:


> Thank you. I am very consistent. I train hard and to failure every session. I eat like mad, I have 6 meals a day (7 if its a long day), each meal has 60-70g of protein, 60g carbs and 20g fat roughly which is 300g of meat, 100g of carbs (dry weight) and then *whatever fat is in there by frying in EVOO per meal etc*... I train 5-6 days a week with a full body split, one of those is cardio. I do shoulders, back and biceps, chest, quads and hams, triceps calves and deadlifts. Cardio is usually running for 30 minutes. Its just consistency, thats where a lot of people fall down. I dont miss meals unless i'm deep in some uni girl even then I usually have a stand-by shake in the motor, I dont miss sessions either. Ive also just turned 22, so lot of natty test flying around.


This bit mate; EVOO has a reasonably low "smoke point" meaning the key fats (phenol's I think?) in the EVOO are destroyed/broken down. Best not to fry your foods in them as it defeats the point of having EVOO as a fat source, pan fry your meat and then drizzle it over once you've finished cooking it. You're clearly doing something right already and growing, just a small tip as if EVOO is the bulk of your fats your not getting the best from your diet by destroying it at high temperature cooking heats.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Bad Alan said:


> This bit mate; EVOO has a reasonably low "smoke point" meaning the key fats (phenol's I think?) in the EVOO are destroyed/broken down. Best not to fry your foods in them as it defeats the point of having EVOO as a fat source, pan fry your meat and then drizzle it over once you've finished cooking it. You're clearly doing something right already and growing, just a small tip as if EVOO is the bulk of your fats your not getting the best from your diet by destroying it at high temperature cooking heats.


I fry in EVOO because its whats in the cupboard, but I wasn't aware of this and Ive always got my ear open for advice so thanks bud :beer: . I do drink EVOO too in my shakes and put it on food if I need some oil but its not pan fried. Easiest kcal going EVOO definitely! You can add 1000kcal and not even realise.


----------



## Bad Alan

Natty.Solider said:


> I fry in EVOO because its whats in the cupboard, but I wasn't aware of this and Ive always got my ear open for advice so thanks bud :beer: . I do drink EVOO too in my shakes and put it on food if I need some oil but its not pan fried. Easiest kcal going EVOO definitely! You can add 1000kcal and not even realise.


Yea fantastic stuff and great fat source, I'd fry in a pan with PAM spray (like 1kcal per spray) then drizzle EVOO on after.

EVOO and salt makes chicken ****ing tasty


----------



## iain1668

most recent shot of me. No comps this year, possibly a return to the BNBF in 2014.

It'd be my fathers 70th so I could coincide a trip home and another showing onstage is something I want to do for myself.


----------



## Robbie789

@iain1668 impressive mate, how long have you been training?


----------



## iain1668

robdobbie said:


> @iain1668 impressive mate, how long have you been training?


 @robdobbie , thanks, i've been training for about 10 years now.

Started training regular around 20yo now 30yo.

nowadays i spend only about 3 hours a week in the gym. my time there is productive, i monitor everything i do in the gym. no cardio in my training at all, for ectomorphs i'm against it especially drug free.

of course diet is key, i eat well 7 days a week and never miss my macros. not 4 or 5 days a week it has to be done 7 days.

i guess after 10 years its a case of knowing myself well. i take in all types of info and apply what i find works ok for me.

set targets and have idols. never be content.


----------



## littlesimon

259lb / 18st 7lb at bloody last! :bounce:


----------



## Natty.Solider

littlesimon said:


> 259lb / 18st 7lb at bloody last! :bounce:


Pics dont work mate as not all on here are on testosteronemuscle. Interested to see what you look like tho at that weight im not too far behind!


----------



## anthony900220

No where near as good as you guys but one day i will be

75kg atm aiming for 85 by December


----------



## anthony900220

iain1668 said:


> View attachment 109167
> 
> 
> most recent shot of me. No comps this year, possibly a return to the BNBF in 2014.


Look amazing bro would love to know your stats


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Lean D said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Slowly getting there.
> 
> Alot of Trial and error.
> 
> This was taken at the same time too...
> 
> View attachment 107141


Looking good mate. What would you say your bodyfat % is?


----------



## littlesimon

Natty.Solider said:


> Pics dont work mate as not all on here are on testosteronemuscle. Interested to see what you look like tho at that weight im not too far behind!


Oops sorry mate


----------



## littlesimon

And this morning, post Front Squat, Bench and OHP Session


----------



## Powello

Hi there, new to this forum so just a bit of info to go with the photos. Started at the gym 1 year and a half ago

, Never thought to weigh myself at the start (which I now regret) but at the moment I weigh 86kg and I'm around 6ft-6ft 1 tall. The earliest photo I have is after around 9 months in the gym:



This one is about 4 months ago:



And these 2 are my most recent:



Just to try and put it into perspective I was pretty much an average scrawny teenager before I started so I'm fairly pleased with my progress  started at 18 and have now been training around 1 1/2 years. My goal is to be cut with a decent amount of size. I don't know about any of you other nattys but the ronnie coleman/jay cutler look doesn't really appeal to me and I'm after more of a 'zyzz physique'. Any thoughts/feedback would be helpful!


----------



## J H

Powello said:


> Hi there, new to this forum so just a bit of info to go with the photos. Started at the gym 1 year and a half ago
> 
> , Never thought to weigh myself at the start (which I now regret) but at the moment I weigh 86kg and I'm around 6ft-6ft 1 tall. The earliest photo I have is after around 9 months in the gym:
> 
> View attachment 110165
> 
> 
> This one is about 4 months ago:
> 
> View attachment 110166
> 
> 
> And these 2 are my most recent:
> 
> View attachment 110156
> View attachment 110167
> 
> 
> Just to try and put it into perspective I was pretty much an average scrawny teenager before I started so I'm fairly pleased with my progress  started at 18 and have now been training around 1 1/2 years. My goal is to be cut with a decent amount of size. I don't know about any of you other nattys but the ronnie coleman/jay cutler look doesn't really appeal to me and I'm after more of a 'zyzz physique'. Any thoughts/feedback would be helpful!


Welcome mate. Made some good progress  But you need to work on your lower abs more! (not that I can talk, I hate doing abs :laugh


----------



## Powello

J H said:


> Welcome mate. Made some good progress  But you need to work on your lower abs more! (not that I can talk, I hate doing abs :laugh


Thanks 

Yeah I actually do a fair bit on them, I'm carrying a little fat around that area at the moment though so I think that may be a reason!


----------



## L11

Proof that I do actually have legs and I'm not a floating torso.


----------



## fullyloaded

Me natty 2011, in better shape than I am now.


----------



## Greenspin

L11 said:


> Proof that I do actually have legs and I'm not a floating torso.
> 
> View attachment 111706
> View attachment 111707


I hate you quite a lot, tbh.


----------



## SteHowie

What - natties can't get big and ripped?

Three codes for Naturals

10 Years drug free - UKDFBA

7 years drug free - BNBF

Lifetime drug free - NPA

All polygraph tested.

There are some fantastic physiques - Rich Gozdecki, Matty Atwell, Chris Umbuska - you can achieve more than you think

Pics - me taking my 2nd Word Title as a Master in Italy - all an illusion!!


----------



## Robbie789

SteHowie said:


> What - natties can't get big and ripped?
> 
> Three codes for Naturals
> 
> 10 Years drug free - UKDFBA
> 
> 7 years drug free - BNBF
> 
> Lifetime drug free - NPA
> 
> All polygraph tested.
> 
> There are some fantastic physiques - Rich Gozdecki, Matty Atwell, Chris Umbuska - you can achieve more than you think
> 
> Pics - me taking my 2nd Word Title as a Master in Italy - all an illusion!!
> View attachment 114514
> View attachment 114515
> View attachment 114516
> View attachment 114517
> View attachment 114518


..average

Just kidding :clap: How long have you been training for? Do you have a before pic anywhere?


----------



## CptBareBack

Fair play mate, looking good


----------



## SteHowie

I have looked like that since I was 14/15 - got paid to play footy till I was 30 - but started on the weights at 14 ish. 46 now.

Bad knee injuries forced retirement after 10 years in the old GM Vauxhall. Then had to do weights to build the muscle around my knees.

Never really trained for size - I am 6foot and compete at 92Kg at my best.


----------



## RACK

SteHowie said:


> What - natties can't get big and ripped?
> 
> Three codes for Naturals
> 
> 10 Years drug free - UKDFBA
> 
> 7 years drug free - BNBF
> 
> Lifetime drug free - NPA
> 
> All polygraph tested.
> 
> There are some fantastic physiques - Rich Gozdecki, Matty Atwell, Chris Umbuska - you can achieve more than you think
> 
> Pics - me taking my 2nd Word Title as a Master in Italy - all an illusion!!
> View attachment 114514
> View attachment 114515
> View attachment 114516
> View attachment 114517
> View attachment 114518


Looking awesome there mate!

I see you're a fellow Rotherham'er too


----------



## Heath

SteHowie said:


> I have looked like that since I was 14/15 - got paid to play footy till I was 30 - but started on the weights at 14 ish. 46 now.
> 
> Bad knee injuries forced retirement after 10 years in the old GM Vauxhall. Then had to do weights to build the muscle around my knees.
> 
> Never really trained for size - I am 6foot and compete at 92Kg at my best.


what does your training look like mate?

also diets and supps would be cool


----------



## paulandabbi

Honestly I am gobsmacked at some of the people on this thread. It has made me realise goals can be achieved without going to the "darkside". Maybe I was a bit naive before but this has opened my eyes.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Robbie789

SteHowie said:


> I have looked like that since I was 14/15 - got paid to play footy till I was 30 - but started on the weights at 14 ish. 46 now.
> 
> Bad knee injuries forced retirement after 10 years in the old GM Vauxhall. Then had to do weights to build the muscle around my knees.
> 
> *Never really trained for size *- I am 6foot and compete at 92Kg at my best.


 :confused1: So do you train like powerlifter? What're your lifts like?


----------



## SteHowie

I am a football nut by heart - so I tend to do circuits - but that is bloody big weights, 8-10 reps - big compound movements and minimal rest. e.g. I may do 180kg squats fro 6-8 reps super set with hack squat - 15-20 secs rest and then go again - 5 sets, I am the same on most sessions. Brutal - I train on my own as I can't guarantee when I get to the gym. Chest I would start on 30degree incline - warm up - straight into 50Kg dumbells - 8-10 reps and then drop set down 2-4kg depending on how I feel for 5 sets, 15 secs rest - into fly super set with press 20 reps - back into dumbell press probably down at 36kg x 3 sets of 8 grinding it out - on to pec dec for 3 sets - all with minimal rest - balls out and done in 30 mins. For me Chest is my worst bodypart.

Train at Jon Clarkes Evolution in Sheffield of Gary Listers Universal gym in Howden

Training off season would be 2 bodyparts per session, so 3 times a week - 5000 calories a day grub wise and I hit 103Kg max - still lean with abbs showing

Like now 7 weeks out from the NABBA North East - yep trying my hand in the NABBA to start this year - I train 1 bodypart a day - same 5000 calories but with cv 15 mins every session - holding around 95-96kg in sub 7% bodyfat and will bring it in slowly. Gort to stay big to even stand on stage in the NABBA I think.


----------



## SteHowie

Supplements - I never ever took any. I suffer from Crohns - hence I eat ultra clean all year round and have to be really careful when dieting. Most proteins gave me the trots - then I found a small company called EQ Nutrition doing a really over engineered product called MM5 - it is an all in one. I take that in my oats first thing and then again after training - other than that I don't take anything, barring good quality food in large amounts.


----------



## RoadRunner12

Hello my name is Luke Fisher. After suffering with seizures from birth i have always tried to stay physically fit. Due to changing my medication for epilepsy i started to gain weight at a very fast rate and within 3 months i had gained 3 stone. The medication made me crave foods that were unhealthy and the weight gain left me feeling depressed, which brought on anxiety. At this point in my life I was having up to nine seizures a day and the physical and mental strain with the weight gain, was too much.

It was at this point I decided I needed to do something to change my life for the better. I started the gym in June 2011 one month before the first photo was taken and did 10 minutes cardio everyday as I physically could not do any longer. Week by week my stamina increased and so i included weights in my training sessions and I lost 4 stone in my first year shown in the second photo. By going to the gym I noticed that my depression was getting less and my anxiety also improved.

The last photo is of me before brain surgery which i choose to have done to try and stop my seizures, on the 30th january 2013. So far it seems to have worked!

It was through the support of my friends and family who helped me through the tough times and especially Josh Williams who became my gym buddy for weight lifting and cardio. Now on my count down to getting back to weightlifting as I am only allowed to do cardio at the moment.

A big thank you to the staff at fitness first (Longwell Green, Bristol) for helping me out with my gym program when I first got started and for showing me the correct techniques.

By sharing my story i hope I inspire others to take the plunge and take up exercise. It has helped me cope with my condition physically and mentally.


----------



## Peacock7




----------



## Delboy GLA

5ft 11

185lbs

15.5" arms

45" chest

31" waist

2 years training all natural and looking to compete this year for the first time.


----------



## Robbie789

Delboy GLA said:


> View attachment 117220
> 
> 
> 5ft 11
> 
> 185lbs
> 
> 15.5" arms
> 
> 45" chest
> 
> 31" waist
> 
> 2 years training all natural and looking to compete this year for the first time.


Got some big delts for only 2 years of training  :rolleye:


----------



## Delboy GLA

robdobbie said:


> Got some big delts for only 2 years of training  :rolleye:


Sorry probably should have said I've always lifted a bit here and there did martial arts for years but never took the diet and proper bodybuilding side serious until maybe end of 2010 early 2011.

So revised 2 years proper training and diet and bit of messing around for sport specific for as long as I can remember lol.


----------



## littlesimon

A couple pics taken post deadlift and squat session.

Still more fat to come off but very happy with my density.

Around 115kg/116kg at the moment. Fallen off the wagon a little with diet but getting back on track now


----------



## Megafreak

Inspirational thread here lads, awesome! Restored my faith in staying natty.....just need the bodyfat down lol


----------



## J H

littlesimon said:


> A couple pics taken post deadlift and squat session.
> 
> Still more fat to come off but very happy with my density.
> 
> Around 115kg/116kg at the moment. Fallen off the wagon a little with diet but getting back on track now


You've made some real good progress mate!


----------



## littlesimon

J H said:


> You've made some real good progress mate!


Cheers buddy


----------



## Megafreak

Meh might as well chuck a couple in, still very much a work in progress like, need to get that bf down but working on it lol.

The Legs



The rest


----------



## esayuk

Hi all

Im new to this forum, a natural trainer and prob always will be. good to have some people to connect with. Chucking myself in the deep end here so i welcome your feedback as im considering bnbf competition at some point.


----------



## zak007

littlesimon said:


> A couple pics taken post deadlift and squat session.
> 
> Still more fat to come off but very happy with my density.
> 
> Around 115kg/116kg at the moment. Fallen off the wagon a little with diet but getting back on track now


your backs fcuking thick!!!! spinal erectors are crazy thick in the back double bi


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

lot of naturals looking better than the hordes of steroid abusers you see on here....usually the ones who take the most steroids have the worst diets


----------



## littlesimon

zak007 said:


> your backs fcuking thick!!!! spinal erectors are crazy thick in the back double bi


Cheers buddy, lots of deadlifts and squats


----------



## Megafreak

Quickie of the arms lol


----------



## Heath

littlesimon said:


> Cheers buddy, lots of deadlifts and squats


whats your routine look like?


----------



## littlesimon

MutantX said:


> whats your routine look like?


Very basic, twice a week at the moment.

Day 1:

Squat

Bench

Seated Behind the Neck Press

Leg Press

Day 2:

Deadlift

Squat

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Hammer Curls

Leg Press


----------



## Heath

littlesimon said:


> Very basic, twice a week at the moment.
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> Squat
> 
> Bench
> 
> Seated Behind the Neck Press
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Squat
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups
> 
> Hammer Curls
> 
> Leg Press


Looks very leg dominant but doesn't seem to be doing you any harm :lol:

what rep range you focus on?


----------



## littlesimon

MutantX said:


> Looks very leg dominant but doesn't seem to be doing you any harm :lol:
> 
> what rep range you focus on?


Yeah, it has to be with my long legs at 6'3" :lol: .

5's across all movements.

Leg presses for 10's +


----------



## Heath

5x5?

who said low reps cant build muscle?


----------



## MiXiN

I have nothing but utmost admiration for the dedication these natty trainers have.

I've only recently got back into training again and am ready for a PH cycle, closely followed by a gear cycle.

I think the most I ever did was 3 Month natty training and then seeking the help so to speak.

Keep up the good work Fellas, I'm genuinely envious.


----------



## DeeGee77

Really motivational thread, I'm just about to start off on my journey. Hopefully this time next year I'll be confident enough to upload a picture. Keep up all the good work everyone!!


----------



## ykwok

Started a cut recently, I kind of got stuck in a continuous bulk during my first two years at university!


----------



## huarache

Nattys are pussys

 tehe


----------



## huarache

Cutandjacked said:


> I've only just seen this thread for natties good idea. I've recently started a journal ROAD TO WBFF 2014, with the hope of doing a wbff fitness show in 2014. Currently 13 stone/83kg/around 10%BF/6"1. Here are some recent progress shots.


Damn your a big natty, you look huge and you only 13 stone!!! How!


----------



## ykwok

Picture in golds gym vest is before my cut.

I am half natty


----------



## 1manarmy

Half natty? Please explain further? If you jabbed into only your right side unfortunately it doesn't work like that pal!


----------



## Heath

1manarmy said:


> Half natty? Please explain further? If you jabbed into only your right side unfortunately it doesn't work like that pal!


It means he's watched a few too many gay4pay vids


----------



## ykwok

1manarmy said:


> Half natty? Please explain further? If you jabbed into only your right side unfortunately it doesn't work like that pal!


It's a joke from Matt Ogus on his Youtube fitness channel (flexforall2). I wasn't sure how many people would get it lol


----------



## Robbie789

sckeane said:


> Damn your a big natty, you look huge and you only 13 stone!!! How!


I think this guy was banned for being a troll


----------



## johnnya

Good thread, nice to see it I had thought about gear but have held off due to the amount if help threads, pip threads,gyno threads etc i have enough carp in my life without worrying about all the AAS associated crap, don't get me wrong a lot of the guys look great but the amount of sides scares the crap out of me...probably lack of knowledge on my part


----------



## L11




----------



## bobbydrake

L11 said:


> View attachment 121176


Really good definition there! Maybe one of these days I will get like that


----------



## cris

@L11 you have a better physique than some of the gear takers on here. suppose should put nohomo:thumbup1:


----------



## Beats

stealthy said:


> heres my journey so far
> 
> View attachment 83560
> 
> 
> View attachment 83561
> 
> 
> View attachment 83562
> 
> 
> View attachment 83563
> 
> 
> started bulking up now, or trying to


How long between first pic and the last pic?

Great progress!!


----------



## huarache

cris said:


> @L11 you have a better physique than some of the gear takers on here. suppose should put nohomo:thumbup1:


It's cause he's black


----------



## Robbie789

L11 said:


> View attachment 121176


Dreamy :wub: :wub: :wub:

But seriously, very impressive in only 4 years of training, great genetics! noracist* You should start a journal.


----------



## TELBOR

Dizzee! said:


> How long between first pic and the last pic?
> 
> Great progress!!


X2 on upper body progress, legs just need to catch up


----------



## L11

Lol @ everyone calling genetics. I train hard, I eat well.


----------



## johnnya

L11 said:


> Lol @ everyone calling genetics. I train hard, I eat well.


*well they can't say it's the gear so have to blame something.....LOL*


----------



## Ironman

I haven't been on juice for nearly a year - Am I classed as natty yet? 

Some awesome pics on here - I'm following the natural ways until my wife gets pregas but may keep it going for a while after too - never felt fitter and healthier lol - Comin off gear is always a mental battle for me and I've always found it hard to find any inspiration to train without gear but I'm really enjoying the challenge now and there's some truly inspiration pics on this thread.

I say natty - I mean just no gear.


----------



## Breda

L11 said:


> Lol @ everyone calling genetics. I train hard, I eat well.


Yes but you're black so stop trainin hard and eatin well it'll make fuk all difference


----------



## L11

robdobbie said:


> Dreamy :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> But seriously, very impressive in only 4 years of training, great genetics! noracist* You should start a journal.


To be honest I have trained a bit longer than 4 years, but only taken it seriously for about that long.. This last year has been the most progress by far though. After summer I really am gonna try and bulk though (I said that last year but drank ALOT in the winter so having a daily caloric surplus was only going to make me fat), so might start a clean bulk journal then.


----------



## Robbie789

L11 said:


> To be honest I have trained a bit longer than 4 years, but only taken it seriously for about that long.. This last year has been the most progress by far though. After summer I really am gonna try and bulk though (I said that last year but drank ALOT in the winter so having a daily caloric surplus was only going to make me fat), so might start a clean bulk journal then.


 :thumb:

For the record, I didn't say genetics because "you're black and that's cheating", I meant shape of muscles, etc. but saying that sounds reaaaaaally gay


----------



## Fatstuff

L11 said:


> Lol @ everyone calling genetics. I train hard, I eat well.


Lol, I bet u can dunk, dance and have nocalves :rolleye:


----------



## Talaria

L11 said:


> Lol @ everyone calling genetics. I train hard, I eat well.


and your a fast runner. :whistling:


----------



## Heath

goldenballs23 said:


> and your a fast runner. :whistling:


But can't swim


----------



## Heath

L11 said:


> View attachment 121176


Have you posted up any info on how your training has looked?


----------



## harryalmighty

cris said:


> @L11 you have a better physique than some of the gear takers on here. suppose should put nohomo:thumbup1:


better physique than 80% of the people on gear on here..


----------



## L11

MutantX said:


> Have you posted up any info on how your training has looked?


Nah, it's been PPL twice a week for about 3 weeks, people asking about training and diet though so I might start up a journal sooonish, will help me keep motivated on my cut aswell.


----------



## cris

@L11 what from i've read in other posts your routine is train 5 days and party for 2:beer:


----------



## L11

cris said:


> @L11 what from i've read in other posts your routine is train 5 days and party for 2:beer:


It's only once a week whilst cutting


----------



## Heath

L11 said:


> Nah, it's been PPL twice a week for about 3 weeks, people asking about training and diet though so I might start up a journal sooonish, will help me keep motivated on my cut aswell.


You mean you dont look that way through doing starting strength or stronglifts like everyone on here pushes? :whistling:


----------



## dentylad

Tried Aas and honestly preferred to be natty, its my choice. My training partner is natty and has been for the last 8 years of training and hes stronger than most the gear users in the gym purely because hes been consistent with training 4x a week. Yes I know sreroids work better, the gains are 10x quicker etc etc but at the end of the day I like to knoiw exactly what im putting into my body!


----------



## L11

MutantX said:


> You mean you dont look that way through doing starting strength or stronglifts like everyone on here pushes? :whistling:


Lmao.

Newbie: "I feel my rear delts are lagging, how do I bring them up?"

UKM veteran: "Squats"

Newbie: "How do I get washboard abs?"

UKM vet: "Squats"


----------



## Heath

And dont forget your gallon of milk bro! 

No triceps? Deadlift! :laugh:


----------



## L11

Why would I want to drink a gallon of milk when I could just drink a gallon of EVOO and natty peanut butter in a shake?


----------



## Heath

Haha fvck the squats and milk it's all about the deads and gallon of evoo now!

Think we could sell this


----------



## TELBOR

MutantX said:


> Haha fvck the squats and milk it's all about the deads and gallon of evoo now!
> 
> Think we could sell this


How much please.... :lol:


----------



## Heath

R0BLET said:


> How much please.... :lol:


Well our client base is nearly full mate but if your desperate we can maybe fit you in for £200 per day


----------



## littlesimon

Latest pic @ 113kg/251lb - 41lb off now



Comparison between 132.5kg and 113kg


----------



## TELBOR

littlesimon said:


> Latest pic @ 113kg/251lb - 41lb off now
> 
> View attachment 123142
> 
> 
> Comparison between 132.5kg and 113kg
> 
> View attachment 123143


As ever mate, great work !!


----------



## Big_Al13

Great progress there @littlesimon what was the time frame between the two comparison shots?


----------



## Lean D

Abit of an Update from me.

I'm currently "bulking" as clean as possible as i'm due to compete in October.

Photo was from Saturday during my Shoulder workout.



Going to be gutted about cutting cause i'm liking my size ha.


----------



## johnnya

Lean D said:


> Abit of an Update from me.
> 
> I'm currently "bulking" as clean as possible as i'm due to compete in October.
> 
> Photo was from Saturday during my Shoulder workout.
> 
> View attachment 123458
> 
> 
> Going to be gutted about cutting cause i'm liking my size ha.


Looking well bud


----------



## Dark sim

2005 - when I was 24. approx 15st, 6'3". Just started my bodybuilding quest. Learning the most valuable lessons about diet and how to bulk. Its no secret, EAT.....all day every day, then train hard for an hour or so 4-5 times a week.



2006 - approx 16st, after a cut from 17st.



2007 - approx 19 1/2st in my attempt to compete in bnbf. Never happened!



Have been floating between 18st-19st ever since, as I had lost my passion and just maintained what I had over the years. My priorities changed.

2012 - approx 18 1/2st. Had lost weight, due to relationship breakdown.



I have been remotivated this year, I guess I can say due to seeing Phil Heath. That being the case it also changed my mindset, as I will starting my first cycle soon. I do have concerns of the sides though, so hormones don't fail me now.


----------



## littlesimon

Big_Al13 said:


> Great progress there @littlesimon what was the time frame between the two comparison shots?


Cheers buddy!

Unfortunately it's not one of those 3 month miracle transformations :lol:

17 months so far.

From Jan '12 to April '12 I dropped to about 117kg, then went up a bit and hovered around 119kg for most of 2012, then weight went up to 122kg just before christmas, got my ass back in to gear (not literally :lol: ) and dropped 10kg.

I'm down to 249lb/112kg as of this morning! :bounce:


----------



## Big_Al13

littlesimon said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not one of those 3 month miracle transformations :lol:
> 
> 17 months so far.
> 
> From Jan '12 to April '12 I dropped to about 117kg, then went up a bit and hovered around 119kg for most of 2012, then weight went up to 122kg just before christmas, got my ass back in to gear (not literally :lol: ) and dropped 10kg.
> 
> I'm down to 249lb/112kg as of this morning! :bounce:


Best way pal, re-enforces dedication to diet and exercise.

As much as I can appreciate the changes those who cycle make, I think nattys are much more impressive in the changes they make as it takes more to get similar results.

Good effort. :thumb:


----------



## L11

littlesimon said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not one of those 3 month miracle transformations :lol:
> 
> 17 months so far.
> 
> From Jan '12 to April '12 I dropped to about 117kg, then went up a bit and hovered around 119kg for most of 2012, then weight went up to 122kg just before christmas, got my ass back in to gear (not literally :lol: ) and dropped 10kg.
> 
> I'm down to 249lb/112kg as of this morning! :bounce:


IMO it takes way more effort to have a consistent healthy diet with a good lifting routine than it does to make a quick 3 month transformation..


----------



## MarkFinnegan

Some awesome work, good to see people keeping it Natural 

Keeps me motivated on what can be achieved


----------



## littlesimon

Glorified bathroom lighting :lol:

112kg bodyweight


----------



## Heath

littlesimon said:


> Glorified bathroom lighting :lol:
> 
> 112kg bodyweight
> 
> View attachment 126749


what bodyfat do you think your at?

looking dense! :thumbup1:


----------



## littlesimon

MutantX said:


> what bodyfat do you think your at?
> 
> looking dense! :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, I have no idea mate, the overhead spot light makes the BF look lower IMO

I'm to just keep plodding along really, maybe aim for the 17st mark I think.


----------



## Chris2802

I thought it was about time I posted a few photos, I have been training for about 8 months, I got a bit tubby after changing to a less active desk job about 3 yrs ago, my waistline went up to 38 inches, and considering Im only 5 foot 6 i was looking rather pear shaped, Ive been eating ok and trainin hard up until 6 weeks ago when i really concentrated on my diet and training, two photos below are 6 weeks apart and Im happy with my progress

7 weeks ago



1 week ago (excuse the skin peeling on my back, I stayed on the sunbed a little too long lol)


----------



## murphy2010

took this today  currently bulking till next year


----------



## murphy2010

Here is one of my legs from today


----------



## danny4xboy

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum having only recently gotten in to weight training so just thought I would introduce myself more than anything and see if i could get some feedback and advice on my current & future progression from experienced natural body builders such as yourselves.

Firstly a bit of background. I am 23 and from the age of 13 i suffered with anorexia and an obsession to exercise and training from the time i started competing as cyclist. I was 6 stone for most of my teens but thankfully I managed to recover from that condition at the age of about 21. Unfortunately my lack of nourishment caused big problems and I have some life lasting medial conditions which also forced me to quit competing.

It was 6 months ago that i decided that I didn't want to be a skinny guy anymore hence why is started at the gym. I have gone from 53kg in Feb (Pic 1) to 75kg in the second pic with is just over 6 months later.

I'm really enjoying it and ultimately I am in pursuit of more of a Fitness Model Physique than a larger bodybuilder.

Thanks guys and Gals,

Dan

Feb 2013 - 53kg, 5% body fat



July 2013 - 75kg, 11% body fat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nickembleton

danny4xboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum having only recently gotten in to weight training so just thought I would introduce myself more than anything and see if i could get some feedback and advice on my current & future progression from experienced natural body builders such as yourselves.
> 
> Firstly a bit of background. I am 23 and from the age of 13 i suffered with anorexia and an obsession to exercise and training from the time i started competing as cyclist. I was 6 stone for most of my teens but thankfully I managed to recover from that condition at the age of about 21. Unfortunately my lack of nourishment caused big problems and I have some life lasting medial conditions which also forced me to quit competing.
> 
> It was 6 months ago that i decided that I didn't want to be a skinny guy anymore hence why is started at the gym. I have gone from 53kg in Feb (Pic 1) to 75kg in the second pic with is just over 6 months later.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it and ultimately I am in pursuit of more of a Fitness Model Physique than a larger bodybuilder.
> 
> Thanks guys and Gals,
> 
> Dan
> 
> Feb 2013 - 53kg, 5% body fat
> 
> 
> 
> July 2013 - 75kg, 11% body fat
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You put some good gains on there!


----------



## L11

In 6 months that's ridiculous mate. Well done.

And from now on every time I tell someone it is 10x better to lean bulk from skinny, I will direct them to this thread.


----------



## danny4xboy

Thanks Guys,

Much appreciated.

Once the summer is over and I go back to wearing lots of layers im going to make more effort to bulk up and get a some size behind me ready for next year when I cut down again. But I will never be able to get myself to bulk on crap foot, for me it has to be a clean bulk, at least 85% of the time anyway.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## J H

Impressive stuff @danny4xboy


----------



## littlesimon

Gunzzz


----------



## RocoElBurn

You're all killing it guys and @littlesimon -crazy delts also(pretty sure I remember you from MH Forum some time back too). This thread is always good to pop in on and remind myself that staying natty can produce great results with time and consistent effort. Hopefully get my bf down enough to be able to post a worthy pic in here some time.


----------



## zak007

danny4xboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum having only recently gotten in to weight training so just thought I would introduce myself more than anything and see if i could get some feedback and advice on my current & future progression from experienced natural body builders such as yourselves.
> 
> Firstly a bit of background. I am 23 and from the age of 13 i suffered with anorexia and an obsession to exercise and training from the time i started competing as cyclist. I was 6 stone for most of my teens but thankfully I managed to recover from that condition at the age of about 21. Unfortunately my lack of nourishment caused big problems and I have some life lasting medial conditions which also forced me to quit competing.
> 
> It was 6 months ago that i decided that I didn't want to be a skinny guy anymore hence why is started at the gym. I have gone from 53kg in Feb (Pic 1) to 75kg in the second pic with is just over 6 months later.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it and ultimately I am in pursuit of more of a Fitness Model Physique than a larger bodybuilder.
> 
> Thanks guys and Gals,
> 
> Dan
> 
> Feb 2013 - 53kg, 5% body fat
> 
> 
> 
> July 2013 - 75kg, 11% body fat
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


5 months and you put on 24kg you do know this is the NATURAL thread?

really good transformation however! congratulations


----------



## danny4xboy

zak007 said:


> 5 months and you put on 24kg you do know this is the NATURAL thread?
> 
> really good transformation however! congratulations


Trust me dude, it was all natural, I have enough endocrine and hormonal issues from being anorexic that I have to live with for the rest of my life. The last this I am going to do is mess it up any more by pumping stuff in to me!!!!

I was quite amazed at how easily the weight went on at first but then I was only 53kg which is way below what my natural weight should be. I suppose its like a really fat person can lose loads of weight initially when they are mega heavy but it slows as they get closer to there natural weight.

The first 15kg went of ridiculously fast, like in the first 2-3 months but most of this would have just being filling out by increased water in cells, more muscle glycogen ect. Once I hit 70kg everything slowed down and it was a struggle for that last 5kg. To be fair, right now I am back down at 72-73kg because I have been practising a mini cut before I go on holiday, after that its back on a bulk.

Thanks for the support though Zak.


----------



## sy76uk

me now



Just started working out after a 3 year break from Thai boxing.


----------



## poweller93

Me When I first started







These three are my latest photos


----------



## Robbie789

zak007 said:


> 5 months and you put on 24kg you do know this is the NATURAL thread?
> 
> really good transformation however! congratulations


He's pretty much anorexic in the before pic, so I'd say that was possible natty, he's more like 13-14% in the after pic


----------



## zak007

robdobbie said:


> He's pretty much anorexic in the before pic, so I'd say that was possible natty, he's more like 13-14% in the after pic


dont kidd yourself pal 23 kg in 4-5 months yeah he could put that much on but not as lean as he is and natty

also to add, delts/traps biggest giveaway


----------



## littlesimon

This morning after my Deadlift and Press session, hoping to really push now, find it much easier to diet in the colder months to be honest.


----------



## 36-26

littlesimon said:


> This morning after my Deadlift and Press session, hoping to really push now, find it much easier to diet in the colder months to be honest.


You're a great example of what can be achieved natty Simon and with just the main compound exercises and none of the fluff lol


----------



## murphy2010

few pics I took today nearly 2 months into my cut:


----------



## H_JM_S

murphy2010 said:


> few pics I took today nearly 2 months into my cut:
> 
> View attachment 137402
> 
> 
> View attachment 137403
> 
> 
> View attachment 137404
> 
> 
> View attachment 137405


Impressive mate! Well done


----------



## ryda

My avi is me before sd matrix and winstrol cycles weighing 17.5 stone









But I've joined the dark side now coz like @Milky said temptation is hard to resist


----------



## FitzTheMan

I'll be completely honest, I've taken a cycle now and it was 12 weeks of test Cyp, but I've actually made a video of how I progressed naturally up to before I took that cycle, if anyone would be interested in seeing that (because I don't know what the policies are here about posting links I won't post it) then feel free to contact me, I can guarantee it will motivate a few people especially newbies. That being said, this is one of the last photos I took pre-cycle (also I've decided to remain natty now too! I found cycling to be the worst few weeks of my life personally and it's safe to say I regret it a little);


----------



## King_koop

FitzTheMan said:


> I'll be completely honest, I've taken a cycle now and it was 12 weeks of test Cyp, but I've actually made a video of how I progressed naturally up to before I took that cycle, if anyone would be interested in seeing that (because I don't know what the policies are here about posting links I won't post it) then feel free to contact me, I can guarantee it will motivate a few people especially newbies. That being said, this is one of the last photos I took pre-cycle (also I've decided to remain natty now too! I found cycling to be the worst few weeks of my life personally and it's safe to say I regret it a little);
> 
> View attachment 138299


Why so negative with the cycle? Why was it so bad? All you ever seem to hear is people go on about how 'great' steroids are and they have improved there lives.. lol


----------



## L11

Lol @ remaining natty.


----------



## Heath

Disregard roids, acquire nattyness


----------



## FitzTheMan

King_koop said:


> Why so negative with the cycle? Why was it so bad? All you ever seem to hear is people go on about how 'great' steroids are and they have improved there lives.. lol


For one my hormones were everywhere and I fell in love and got heart broken all in 4 days, and for your typical alpha male that's an unpleasant experience to say the least.

I'm now paranoid about whether my balls are back or not I mean they're fuller and bigger again but idk what they were like to start with so I'm worrying about that.

I was paranoid as **** on them for some reason too, had horrendous amounts of sweating in the gym to the point that it was blatantly obvious and it looked like I was on tren when I was only on test cyp, and waking up in puddles of sweat. Heavy ass breathing too to add to my already heavy ass breathing. Not to mention the hormonal crash and outbreak of acne shortly post cycle.

All in all not an experience id want to go through again unless I'm fairly large and can't make decent gains.


----------



## littlesimon

Comparison pic


----------



## gilybob

Hi All new to the site and loving it so far ....very informative..

so i thought id post a pic and stats .. been training for years but this year Ive taken it to next level with trying to eat as clean as poss .. must admit i find it all a bit overwhelming on what to eat when to eat etc etc everybody has an opinion and a different approach allbeit good or bad ....

Training wise Mon - chest and bis

Tue - Legs

Wed - MMA (this actually may stop soon as its killing me with injuries etc)

Thur - Back and Tris

Fri - Shoulders and abs

Sat - MMA or cardio or nowt

cardio wise i have been doing HIIT for the past two weeks trying to get my BF % down im currently at 14% which sucks as I have been cutting for months !!

SO Stats (sorry) Age 37 - Weight 11.3 Stone - BF%- 14 (apparently taken with crappy calipers) - waist 30 - arms 15.5 - rest no idea.



excuse the stubble lol..

cheers guys .. any advice to lower the BF down will be grateful..


----------



## WakefieldMatt

Training and dieting since christmas, so still experimenting! don't be to hard on me!! ha


----------



## L11

gilybob said:


> Hi All new to the site and loving it so far ....very informative..
> 
> so i thought id post a pic and stats .. been training for years but this year Ive taken it to next level with trying to eat as clean as poss .. must admit i find it all a bit overwhelming on what to eat when to eat etc etc everybody has an opinion and a different approach allbeit good or bad ....
> 
> Training wise Mon - chest and bis
> 
> Tue - Legs
> 
> Wed - MMA (this actually may stop soon as its killing me with injuries etc)
> 
> Thur - Back and Tris
> 
> Fri - Shoulders and abs
> 
> Sat - MMA or cardio or nowt
> 
> cardio wise i have been doing HIIT for the past two weeks trying to get my BF % down im currently at 14% which sucks as I have been cutting for months !!
> 
> SO Stats (sorry) Age 37 - Weight 11.3 Stone - BF%- 14 (apparently taken with crappy calipers) - waist 30 - arms 15.5 - rest no idea.
> 
> View attachment 138757
> 
> 
> excuse the stubble lol..
> 
> cheers guys .. any advice to lower the BF down will be grateful..


at that weight its likely you'll need to put on more muscle in order to lower your body fat %. You only have 61kg lbm


----------



## gilybob

now down to 12% same weight .. so progress is looking good ...


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal

So there are some Natty blokes on here then, thought I was the only one, keep up the good work and stay strong!!


----------



## L11

gilybob said:


> now down to 12% same weight .. so progress is looking good ...


In a week? :/


----------



## eezy1

well done lads. shows nattys can look decent


----------



## gilybob

No Buddy .. I posted In Jan !


----------



## MrTwigg

BLUE(UK) said:


> Well done Geo/Delhi.


Holy **** your in good shape in that photo!! Wouldn't mind seeing that vid doesn't seem like I can pm you for some reason ...


----------



## iamclarky

Cant believe how long its taken me to find the natty feed on here!!

Planning on competing BNBF southern this year.

At the end of my bulk about to start my 20 week prep

26 y.o

215 lbs

approx 20% Bf

Think this was taken around xmas time at about 210lbs.


----------



## 36-26

iamclarky said:


> Cant believe how long its taken me to find the natty feed on here!!
> 
> Planning on competing BNBF southern this year.
> 
> At the end of my bulk about to start my 20 week prep
> 
> 26 y.o
> 
> 215 lbs
> 
> approx 20% Bf
> 
> Think this was taken around xmas time at about 210lbs.
> 
> View attachment 145258


How tall are you? Thats a lot of muscle for a natty


----------



## andyhuggins

iamclarky said:


> Cant believe how long its taken me to find the natty feed on here!!
> 
> Planning on competing BNBF southern this year.
> 
> At the end of my bulk about to start my 20 week prep
> 
> 26 y.o
> 
> 215 lbs
> 
> approx 20% Bf
> 
> Think this was taken around xmas time at about 210lbs.
> 
> View attachment 145258


What class you doing mate?


----------



## TELBOR

36-26 said:


> How tall are you? Thats a lot of muscle for a natty


Was thinking the same. Going by the door frame, I'll say 5ft 5 tops 

Good work though!!


----------



## iamclarky

I'm 5'6", Will be competing in the first timers.

Anyone else on here competing this year?


----------



## 36-26

iamclarky said:


> I'm 5'6", Will be competing in the first timers.
> 
> Anyone else on here competing this year?


Well by your calculations then, you have more muscle than some of the top natties in the world, you should do well in a first timer comp


----------



## Jaff0

36-26 said:


> How tall are you? Thats a lot of muscle for a natty


True - but I'd have to say - having rotated the photo, I can still believe he is natty - if he's been training a good while, and eating well, as somebody who's been natty for nearing 30 years, I can believe that's possible natty.


----------



## 36-26

Jaff0 said:


> True - but I'd have to say - having rotated the photo, I can still believe he is natty - if he's been training a good while, and eating well, as somebody who's been natty for nearing 30 years, I can believe that's possible natty.


I do believe it's possibe too mate with enough training. I think he might be slightly underestimating his bodyfat though.


----------



## andyhuggins

iamclarky said:


> I'm 5'6", Will be competing in the first timers.
> 
> Anyone else on here competing this year?


Good luck to you mate.


----------



## iamclarky

Cheers for the responses guys. will hopefully keep this updated through my cut.


----------



## harryalmighty

Jaff0 said:


> True - but I'd have to say - having rotated the photo, I can still believe he is natty - if he's been training a good while, and eating well, as somebody who's been natty for nearing 30 years, I can believe that's possible natty.


same.

alot of the people who doubt whats achievable natty are the ones on AAS who still dont have a decent physique...


----------



## pierce459

My very first post on uk muscle, this is my current condition. Plan on competing next year.


----------



## andyhuggins

From what I can see mate you have a good start.


----------



## Twilheimer




----------



## johnnya

Dark sim said:


> 2005 - when I was 24. approx 15st, 6'3". Just started my bodybuilding quest. Learning the most valuable lessons about diet and how to bulk. Its no secret, EAT.....all day every day, then train hard for an hour or so 4-5 times a week.
> 
> View attachment 123506
> 
> 
> 2006 - approx 16st, after a cut from 17st.
> 
> View attachment 123507
> 
> 
> 2007 - approx 19 1/2st in my attempt to compete in bnbf. Never happened!
> 
> View attachment 123508
> 
> 
> Have been floating between 18st-19st ever since, as I had lost my passion and just maintained what I had over the years. My priorities changed.
> 
> 2012 - approx 18 1/2st. Had lost weight, due to relationship breakdown.
> 
> View attachment 123509
> 
> 
> I have been remotivated this year, I guess I can say due to seeing Phil Heath. That being the case it also changed my mindset, as I will starting my first cycle soon. I do have concerns of the sides though, so hormones don't fail me now.


Good changes mate are you still natty


----------



## Dark sim

johnnya said:


> Good changes mate are you still natty


I'm 21st now, so that'll be a no haha. 1st show in Aug in UKBFF.


----------



## johnnya

Dark sim said:


> I'm 21st now, so that'll be a no haha. 1st show in Aug in UKBFF.


Good luck..have you a log going


----------



## Dark sim

johnnya said:


> Good luck..have you a log going


Thanks. Will prob start one when I start my prep in May.


----------



## gilybob

any of you guys on instagram ?


----------



## FelonE1

View attachment 151648


Been training for about 2 years.Started off at 11 stone and am 13 stone here after a 3 month cut.Am bulking now.I'm 5 ft 11


----------



## andyhuggins

@FelonE can't open the attachment mate.


----------



## FelonE1

andyhuggins said:


> @FelonE can't open the attachment mate.


Don't worry it's the same pic as my profile now


----------



## iamclarky

anyone competing these coming weeks?


----------



## harryalmighty

training seriously 2 years


----------



## felix

Here is a photo I got taken in the gym 3 weeks ago I am 45 years old and life time natural.


----------



## littlesimon

Sitting at 111kg now, hoping to lose a few more kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

littlesimon said:


> Sitting at 111kg now, hoping to lose a few more kg


What are your lifts these days?


----------



## littlesimon

BLUE(UK) said:


> What are your lifts these days?


Havent really been focusing on max lifts much.

Bench im good for 140kg x5+, but currently using dumbbells instead.

Squats, im just doing ladders with 60 second rest adding a rep each time.

So e.g. 150kg x1,2,3,1,2,3

Currently on 155kg with those.

I've switched to block pulls, below the knee, instead of full deadlifts.

Pulled 220kg x6 with more in tank.

I use ladders for overhead press, same set with 60 secs rest, I strict press the first rep on each set then push press the rest.

Last session did 95kg x1,2,3,1,2,3


----------



## Bull Terrier

littlesimon said:


> Havent really been focusing on max lifts much.
> 
> Bench im good for 140kg x5+, but currently using dumbbells instead.
> 
> Squats, im just doing ladders with 60 second rest adding a rep each time.
> 
> So e.g. 150kg x1,2,3,1,2,3
> 
> Currently on 155kg with those.
> 
> I've switched to block pulls, below the knee, instead of full deadlifts.
> 
> Pulled 220kg x6 with more in tank.
> 
> I use ladders for overhead press, same set with 60 secs rest, I strict press the first rep on each set then push press the rest.
> 
> Last session did 95kg x1,2,3,1,2,3


Nice to see you posting again Simon. Going from you post I take it then that you're not doing Wendler 5/3/1 anymore? Any particular reason?


----------



## littlesimon

Bull Terrier said:


> Nice to see you posting again Simon. Going from you post I take it then that you're not doing Wendler 5/3/1 anymore? Any particular reason?


How's it going mate?

I only did the 5-3-1 3 month challenge, it was a more intense version with higher percentages and more aggressive increases with assistance.

It was good, but what I enjoyed the most was the 5x10 work, so I made my own routine using a 5x10 rep scheme for a while.


----------



## Bull Terrier

littlesimon said:


> How's it going mate?
> 
> I only did the 5-3-1 3 month challenge, it was a more intense version with higher percentages and more aggressive increases with assistance.
> 
> It was good, but what I enjoyed the most was the 5x10 work, so I made my own routine using a 5x10 rep scheme for a while.


All good. I feel bad to clutter this thread talking about myself, but since you asked..

I've been running Wendler for nearly a year now and I've made decent gains. I have pretty poor genetics for weight training, but even so I've managed to push my strength and I don't feel like I've got to my final potential. For now I'll stick with Wendler, but later down the road I want to try a few other systems like Cube Method, Smolov, Russian Masters routine, and Sheiko (not necessarily in that order).

Simon - why don't you resurrect your old log? I used to really enjoy following that.


----------



## littlesimon

Bull Terrier said:


> All good. I feel bad to clutter this thread talking about myself, but since you asked..
> 
> I've been running Wendler for nearly a year now and I've made decent gains. I have pretty poor genetics for weight training, but even so I've managed to push my strength and I don't feel like I've got to my final potential. For now I'll stick with Wendler, but later down the road I want to try a few other systems like Cube Method, Smolov, Russian Masters routine, and Sheiko (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> Simon - why don't you resurrect your old log? I used to really enjoy following that.


Good stuff buddy.

I only eally post on tmuscle these days and occassionally browse here. Maybe I'll start logging here once I've got my cut out the way and start working on numbers again.


----------



## Peace frog

This is my natty progress so far at four months


----------



## littlesimon

Final pic from a recent cut for a charity transformation comp,

13 weeks, 121.5kg down to 109kg


----------



## bugii

So, this is my transformation (2 years) what do you think? Start cut or gain lean mass? Now I'm making a very slow recomp lol


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

bugii said:


> So, this is my transformation (2 years) what do you think? Start cut or gain lean mass? Now I'm making a very slow recomp lol


Damn, you rotated a full 90 degrees, dog! That's a hell of a way to transform.


----------



## bugii

From fat to skinny, from skinny to less fat ahah


----------



## harryalmighty

bugii said:


> So, this is my transformation (2 years) what do you think? Start cut or gain lean mass? Now I'm making a very slow recomp lol


lean gains


----------



## andyhuggins

lean gains.


----------



## p.cullen

79kg at 5'8, trying to add some size during the winter!


----------



## felix

Photo taken in gym 2 weeks ago aged 45


----------



## jhetheringt7

Photo taken last week at my University gym. If I can get the abs in check I will be entering a physique comp in March

View attachment 162761


----------



## mymumbeatsme

felix said:


> Photo taken in gym 2 weeks ago aged 45


Looking good, man! V Impressive and cut.

I'm natty and ting. Avatar is me showing a cheeky bit of leg.


----------



## felix

mymumbeatsme said:


> Looking good, man! V Impressive and cut.
> 
> I'm natty and ting. Avatar is me showing a cheeky bit of leg.


Thanks very much looking very good in your avator.


----------



## haza1234

All Natty, 5.11 at 12.5 stone. Low body fat.


----------



## saxondale

haza1234 said:


> All Natty, 5.11 at 12.5 stone. Low body fat.


look good, how old are you mate?


----------



## haza1234

saxondale said:


> look good, how old are you mate?


Thanks, Turned 24 on Monday mate


----------



## TheScam

saxondale said:


> look good, how old are you mate?


No **** - that's the type of figure I'm aiming for. It's motivating to know that it can be done natural.


----------



## PHMG

Scammell29 said:


> No **** - that's the type of figure I'm aiming for. It's motivating to know that it can be done natural.


Why would it be **** to find a physique your aiming for motivational???


----------



## H_JM_S

PHMG said:


> Why would it be **** to find a physique your aiming for motivational???


Because it's really **** to admit that you basically love that persons physique :tongue:


----------



## TheScam

H_JM_S said:


> Because it's really **** to admit that you basically love that persons physique :tongue:


Haha that basically... You never know some guys might get funny about another guy admiring their physique. Probably not on a bodybuilding forum though I guess.

I'm new(ish) here, go easy :beer:


----------



## Kjetil1234

the thread of youtube natty


----------



## andyhuggins

Kjetil1234 said:


> the thread of youtube natty


Thanks.


----------



## SickCurrent

Yes another natty cvnt checking in.....


----------



## harryalmighty

Bull Terrier said:


> All good. I feel bad to clutter this thread talking about myself, but since you asked..
> 
> I've been running Wendler for nearly a year now and I've made decent gains. I have pretty poor genetics for weight training, but even so I've managed to push my strength and I don't feel like I've got to my final potential. For now I'll stick with Wendler, but later down the road I want to try a few other systems like Cube Method, Smolov, Russian Masters routine, and Sheiko (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> Simon - why don't you resurrect your old log? I used to really enjoy following that.


likewise dont want to hijack but if you try something after wendler, give the Cube Method a go. on week 4 at the moment and loving it.


----------



## xeb2300

If you are a natty it is worth you while reading www.a workout routine.com


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Bench press 130Kg x 3 sets of 8,9 or 10 reps. I do three working sets plus 1 warm up set of 70kg.

Plates = 25kg, 15kg,10kg 5kg 2.5kg per side plus 15kg bar.










3) BB Bench press (Flat or slight">

4) BB Bench press (Incline) Mainly pectoral minor (also same as above).

5) Wide grip pull ups/chins (Pronated grip) Lats, Rhomboids.

6) DB bend over rows = latissimus dorsi, Rhomboids, Lower traps, Erector spinae, Stabilization from the rotator cuff.

7) DB seated shoulder press = All three heads of the deltoids to varying degrees (form dependent), also Upper traps, tri's, Abs.

8) BB or DB Shrug's = Upper trapezius, levator scapulae, (Stabilizers) Rotator cuff muscles and the erector spinae.

9) Triceps push down = Triceps, Long, lateral, medial.

10) DB overhead extension= Tri, Long, lat, med.

11) Ez Bar curls heavy = Biceps

12) DB concentration curls = biceps (pro to supinate.

This is a basic routine designed around compound exercises within a rep range to promote hypertrophy. It hits your body hard which stresses your CNS. With the correct intensity, form & nutrition. Growth is inevitable.



I'm seriously thinking of doing legs on a separate day now due to the weights increasing and intensity. I'll throw in some leg press, kicks, n curls with squats n calf's.I'll see how that goes.


----------



## p.cullen

> Bench press 130Kg x 3 sets of 8,9 or 10 reps. I do three working sets plus 1 warm up set of 70kg.
> 
> Plates = 25kg, 15kg,10kg 5kg 2.5kg per side plus 15kg bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) BB Bench press (Flat or slight">
> 
> 4) BB Bench press (Incline) Mainly pectoral minor (also same as above).
> 
> 5) Wide grip pull ups/chins (Pronated grip) Lats, Rhomboids.
> 
> 6) DB bend over rows = latissimus dorsi, Rhomboids, Lower traps, Erector spinae, Stabilization from the rotator cuff.
> 
> 7) DB seated shoulder press = All three heads of the deltoids to varying degrees (form dependent), also Upper traps, tri's, Abs.
> 
> 8) BB or DB Shrug's = Upper trapezius, levator scapulae, (Stabilizers) Rotator cuff muscles and the erector spinae.
> 
> 9) Triceps push down = Triceps, Long, lateral, medial.
> 
> 10) DB overhead extension= Tri, Long, lat, med.
> 
> 11) Ez Bar curls heavy = Biceps
> 
> 12) DB concentration curls = biceps (pro to supinate.
> 
> This is a basic routine designed around compound exercises within a rep range to promote hypertrophy. It hits your body hard which stresses your CNS. With the correct intensity, form & nutrition. Growth is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of doing legs on a separate day now due to the weights increasing and intensity. I'll throw in some leg press, kicks, n curls with squats n calf's.I'll see how that goes.


how long does that take you to do?


----------



## p.cullen

slowly but surely getting there


----------



## The-Real-Deal

It was taking 1 to 1.5 hrs

Ive since split to upper lower taking 45mins each session.  The full body workout was really taking everything I had to do in one hit. The weight was starting to stall as I was running out of gas. Now I can give each session more effort for a shorter period of time. :thumb:

Lower consists of abs, squats, leg press, hamstrings/leg curls, leg extensions, Calf raises.


----------



## C33G

> Bench press 130Kg x 3 sets of 8,9 or 10 reps. I do three working sets plus 1 warm up set of 70kg.
> 
> Plates = 25kg, 15kg,10kg 5kg 2.5kg per side plus 15kg bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) BB Bench press (Flat or slight">
> 
> 4) BB Bench press (Incline) Mainly pectoral minor (also same as above).
> 
> 5) Wide grip pull ups/chins (Pronated grip) Lats, Rhomboids.
> 
> 6) DB bend over rows = latissimus dorsi, Rhomboids, Lower traps, Erector spinae, Stabilization from the rotator cuff.
> 
> 7) DB seated shoulder press = All three heads of the deltoids to varying degrees (form dependent), also Upper traps, tri's, Abs.
> 
> 8) BB or DB Shrug's = Upper trapezius, levator scapulae, (Stabilizers) Rotator cuff muscles and the erector spinae.
> 
> 9) Triceps push down = Triceps, Long, lateral, medial.
> 
> 10) DB overhead extension= Tri, Long, lat, med.
> 
> 11) Ez Bar curls heavy = Biceps
> 
> 12) DB concentration curls = biceps (pro to supinate.
> 
> This is a basic routine designed around compound exercises within a rep range to promote hypertrophy. It hits your body hard which stresses your CNS. With the correct intensity, form & nutrition. Growth is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of doing legs on a separate day now due to the weights increasing and intensity. I'll throw in some leg press, kicks, n curls with squats n calf's.I'll see how that goes.


I love how you've picked up all these buzz words throw them together in a post and try to make yourself look important or seem somewhat better than you are... LOL you dont even train in a gym you absolute worst ****


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Some great physiques in here, good thread


----------



## Mince Pies

id love to post something up here but im too fat...


----------



## TELBOR

C33G said:


> I love how you've picked up all these buzz words throw them together in a post and try to make yourself look important or seem somewhat better than you are... LOL you dont even train in a gym you absolute worst ****


PMSL


----------



## Heavyassweights

@C33G why all the rage mate?


----------



## haza1234

Scammell29 said:


> No **** - that's the type of figure I'm aiming for. It's motivating to know that it can be done natural.


Slow reply- But yeah , Plenty of clean eating done the trick.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

I'll post pics later. Haven't been training long enough and I'm absolutely nowhere near consistent enough with diet or training.

Hopefully it'll motivate me and I'll look back in several months and will have made some decent progress


----------



## haza1234

ddddn said:


> What has your routine been during?


My gym routine u mean?


----------



## harryalmighty

Update


----------



## Sphinkter

When I finished bulking end of April 

~6 weeks into cutting 

Most recent 3 on Friday 10 weeks in now.

Won't be bulking like that again because I got *fat*. Especially from before Christmas where I was literally just eating everything and anything. Learned a lot about nutrition this year and gains were more lean and less fat for the last couple of months. Plan on doin 12-16 week bulks followed by shorted 6 week cuts till I get to a physique I'm happy with, which will probably be never! :thumb:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

haza1234 said:


> My gym routine u mean?


What size are your arms just out of curiosity? One of the areas I lack.


----------



## Darren 1972

72 kg 5 foot 5 13% bf Not sure why they upside down tho lol keep it real


----------



## Darren 1972

p.cullen said:


> slowly but surely getting there


Betcha you train in bannantynes i know them changing rooms lol


----------



## #93

Darren 1972 said:


> 72 kg 5 foot 5 13% bf Not sure why they upside down tho lol keep it real


I think it's because if you're using an IPhone, you need to rotate it left (so the home button is on the right) for photos.

I used to have the same issue with uploading phone pics for projects / work :cursing:


----------



## Darren 1972

#93 said:


> I think it's because if you're using an IPhone, you need to rotate it left (so the home button is on the right) for photos.
> 
> I used to have the same issue with uploading phone pics for projects / work :cursing:


Ah ok thankyou


----------



## stumpytiny




----------



## The-Real-Deal

Fantastic transformation mate :thumbup1: Job well done.


----------



## stumpytiny

Thank you steve'o still got some way to go but getting there


----------



## BTS93

stumpytiny said:


> Thank you steve'o still got some way to go but getting there


What regime do you follow mate?
Aswesome work.


----------



## robc1985

>


Very inspiring! Keep it up!


----------



## stumpytiny

> What regime do you follow mate?
> Aswesome work.


Dont follow any regime find them a bit boring really ..just what ever takes my fancy and hit it hard so to speak


----------



## Gav182

My journey which has been a while with lots of stopping and starting , started training a few years ago because I realised how thin I was !!!! First pic is after 1 months in gym , other pic is most recent . Enjoy training and diet is ok , fingers crossed I keep at it . Weight 10 stone 7 at the start 13 2 now .


----------



## saxondale

Im Still a fat cvnt.


----------



## Frandeman

> Im Still a fat cvnt.
> 
> View attachment 112812


A cvnt yea 
No so fat ^_^


----------



## saxondale

View attachment 112842


----------



## Jayph

stumpytiny said:


>


How long is the transformation between pics and is that drug free good work mate


----------



## emer

if that's natty fair play man


----------



## Kyle Redfern

Been training just under 2 years. Gained just over 2 stone since I started. Weight gain has always been a struggle for me personally.
Want to be on stage next year.


First pic is me in 2012. Weighed about 10 stone. Always thought I had 'abs' because I was crazy skinny.
Second pic is me last week. Weighed about 11 stone 13lbs here. 
Third pic is my my back/"lats" in Jan 2014.
Fourth pic is most recent pic of my back. About a month ago.

































Edit; Fuarkk pics are massive. Sorry


----------



## Comrade

just getting started, been going to gym since beginning of year and only really just started focusing on weight training mainly, about 2 weeks in (so obviously can't see huge results) but, this is where I am at the minute.. been working on my chest mostly. I'm 6ft 1-2(ish) weigh around 16 stone. aiming to get lean an tone up at the same time.


----------



## Kane T

Taken last week, sitting at 83, been bulking for 2 months after cut eating 4000 kcal a day, training unbelievably hard and diet is pretty much spot on...

Seriously considering a cycle though.


----------



## p.cullen

Kane T said:


> Taken last week, sitting at 83, been bulking for 2 months after cut eating 4000 kcal a day, training unbelievably hard and diet is pretty much spot on...
> 
> Seriously considering a cycle though.
> 
> View attachment 115818


I dont think you need a cycle mate unless u plan to get massive, great condition just now


----------



## H_JM_S

p.cullen said:


> I dont think you need a cycle mate unless u plan to get massive, great condition just now


Agreed, got good size and still lean! Keep it up and see if you can add some more size over winter first.


----------



## unleashhell

some awesome progress pics on here, and i'm not even close to most but thought i'd post anyway. hopefully get some pointers.

with my pics...there tends to be big time gaps as i'm slightly injury prone.

currently...8 weeks today post op latarjet shoulder stabilization...so i've pretty much digressed back to how i was.

(if you take a look at my profile...you'll see the list of main injuries that slow me down...as well as the on and off crap diet haha)


----------



## p.cullen

Ive not posted in here in a bit so here goes!


----------



## p.cullen

JNape25 said:


> This is what I don't get, I mightn't be far off you definition wise going by your top photo but my vascularity sucks balls. I can barely get vein protruding on my arm. I profusely dislike you for this reason and this reason alone.


you should see me when im pumped in the gym you will hate me even more :lol:

Ive always been pretty vascular even when my bodyfat wasnt as low as it is just now.


----------



## unleashhell

JNape25 said:


> I see big fat guys walking about with vascular forearms and I am walking about with abs and no veins at all.
> 
> I know it is related to your body fat % so I have fat arms/poor circulation/don't wank enough.....


if that last part was true, in my teenage years i would have been 100% vein...no body....just a vein.


----------



## Info Junkie

How I am at moment


----------



## p.cullen

A couple of pics i took this morning to add to my journal


----------



## pete1234

>


transformations like this are great for motivation. It proves great results can be achieved with time and effort. Great work


----------



## bigjons

looking good ill keep an eye no this !


----------



## Myprotein offers

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F8A_6nnPfDL%2F

Representing for the nattys


----------



## Ultrasonic

> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F8A_6nnPfDL%2F
> 
> Representing for the nattys


Great work :thumbup1: .

It's good to have you on the forum - hope you stick around.


----------



## Skye666

Waits for the ladies


----------



## p.cullen

Skye666 said:


> Waits for the ladies


you'l be waiting a while then :lol:


----------



## Skye666

p.cullen said:


> you'l be waiting a while then :lol:


lol...looks that way


----------



## TIDALWAVE

p.cullen said:


> A couple of pics i took this morning to add to my journal


 What's your stats? you seem naturally lean with decent genetics


----------



## p.cullen

TIDALWAVE said:


> What's your stats? you seem naturally lean with decent genetics


 im 5'8 and sitting at 84kg just now. Yeah ive always been pretty lean but it only takes a few weeks off training for me to start putting the weight on.


----------



## Gav182

Started at 148lb now upto 191lb , not sure whether to keep bulking or cut a little ?? Current lifts

100kg bench for 8

150kg deadlift for 6

125kg squat for 8


----------



## The-Real-Deal

27/04/2016. 16st 5lbs


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> 27/04/2016. 16st 5lbs
> 
> View attachment 125315
> 
> 
> View attachment 125316


 You're fu**ing milking these pics.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> You're fu**ing milking these pics.


 Lol Nah. I never post up in the natty section, not that much traffic I supose? I just though I would share.

They are only posted in my log which is a given, in the recent pic thread again self explanatory and now in the natty section. hardley milking it now is it :lol: !!!

I will be milking it when I get back in decent shape with awesome natty size that most juicers would be happy with lol  .

PS I'm proud of what i can achieved natty


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol Nah. I never post up in the natty section, not that much traffic I supose? I just though I would share.


 Hang on.... There's a Natty section!?!? And I've wandered into it!?!? 

I need a shower!!

:lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I was out with injury for 3 years doing F all so I estimate it will take me 3 years to get back to near to where I was, or even slightly bigger n better  stands to reason in my mind. I'm a little over halfway there.


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> I was out with injury for 3 years doing F all so I estimate it will take me 3 years to get back to near to where I was, or even slightly bigger n better  stands to reason in my mind. I'm a little over halfway there.


 You're looking good so far, bud. All the banter aside, there'll be many people keeping an eye on your journal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> You're looking good so far, bud. All the banter aside, there'll be many people keeping an eye on your journal.


 Cheers mate, appreciated. It's just a daft hobby to me and something I really enjoy doing. (Some folks can take things a little too seriously :lol: ).

I'm a bit of an old school type of trainer and stick to the basics which are mainly heavy compound lifts. (I never do deads!) I don't delve too deeply into the science side of things as there's really no need to overthink stuff. Well not for the level that I want to achieve lol. I eat well and consistently try to lift big in my (Hypertrophy) rep range, it's that simple lol.

I know for a fact that at some point I will stall as my bf drops and my muscle mass increases. I will end up with insufficient caloric intake to sustain growth. :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> Cheers mate, appreciated. It's just a daft hobby to me and something I really enjoy doing. (Some folks can take things a little too seriously :lol: ).
> 
> I'm a bit of an old school type of trainer and stick to the basics which are mainly heavy compound lifts. (I never do deads!) I don't delve too deeply into the science side of things as there's really no need to overthink stuff. Well not for the level that I want to achieve lol. I eat well and consistently try to lift big in my (Hypertrophy) rep range, it's that simple lol.


 This is the way to keep it enjoyable. :thumbup1:

I'm very much the same, mate. Eat what I like, but get plenty of healthy food alongside it and follow a 'beat the log book' approach.

People overcomplicate the hell out of this game at times. It's really not rocket science.

Will be keeping an eye on your log.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> This is the way to keep it enjoyable. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm very much the same, mate. Eat what I like, but get plenty of healthy food alongside it and follow a 'beat the log book' approach.
> 
> People overcomplicate the hell out of this game at times. It's really not rocket science.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on your log.


 Going off your avatar pic mate, you look a bit of a lump yourself :thumbup1: . If you have a log on here mate I'll follow your progress  .


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> Going off your avatar pic mate, you look a bit of a lump yourself :thumbup1: . If you have a log on here mate I'll follow your progress  .











Haven't a log because I have no clear goal to aim for, bud. I've been happily plodding along for a while, but have just started to hit things hard and get the food down again.

I could be a bit leaner, that's for sure, but...the bigger the hammer, the harder you can hit the nail in and all that.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Quick shot I took in gym the other day, didn't actually train tris this day mind was just one of the only half decent shots I got lol!!


----------



## p.cullen

about a month old this pic... be firing up a recent one in a few weeks to see what changes iv made


----------



## Gav182

Quick pic from this week , this natural business is tough going ??

cut down a bit for holiday and now on the way back up !!!


----------



## Dltdz

Training since few years, not consistant tho. Im still Very light 72kg for 1m79. Goal is to reach 75kg Very lean. Thinking about turning to The dark Side tbh ?


----------



## FelonE1

I've been on here 5yrs......didn't even know there was a natty section lol


----------



## Matt6210

FelonE said:


> I've been on here 5yrs......didn't even know there was a natty section lol


 Best not to think about it mate. *spits*


----------



## FelonE1

Matt6210 said:


> Best not to think about it mate. *spits*


 Feel dirty


----------



## Matt6210

FelonE said:


> Feel dirty


 Same I'm going to shower.


----------



## Jack of blades

Robbie said:


> No. You will never be natural now mate.


 I realise this comment is very old. Just want to say to people that say someone will never be natural because they have taken steroids in the past isn't fair. They have made the initiative to no longer take steroids and be a natural so let them have it. Get over it they no longer have a magic potion in there blood


----------



## Ultrasonic

Jack of blades said:


> I realise this comment is very old. Just want to say to people that say someone will never be natural because they have taken steroids in the past isn't fair. They have made the initiative to no longer take steroids and be a natural so let them have it. Get over it they no longer have a magic potion in there blood


 In case this isn't obvious, there are some long term benefits from previous AAS use, which is why there is some reason to consider someone with previous use as different to someone who never has. How significant the distinction is depends on what sort of gains were made as a result of AAS and how long ago we're talking.

I don't personally consider anyone who has previously used AAS as truly natty. This isn't being judgemental, just a technical distinction for me.


----------



## Matt6210

Ultrasonic said:


> In case this isn't obvious, there are some long term benefits from previous AAS use, which is why there is some reason to consider someone with previous use as different to someone who never has. How significant the distinction is depends on what sort of gains were made as a result of AAS and how long ago we're talking.
> 
> I don't personally consider anyone who has previously used AAS as truly natty. This isn't being judgemental, just a technical distinction for me.


 That makes no sense mate, why would anyone use steroids, stop then carry on training? You would either carry on taking juice or pack in training?

be like playing premier league football then deciding you've had enough and wanna try Sunday league pub football for a bit?

Or racing f1 cars... just getting tired of it and deciding to race go carts full time.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Matt6210 said:


> That makes no sense mate, why would anyone use steroids, stop then carry on training? You would either carry on taking juice or pack in training?


 Ask them not me. Plenty of people do though, including people on this forum.


----------



## Jack of blades

Matt6210 said:


> That makes no sense mate, why would anyone use steroids, stop then carry on training? You would either carry on taking juice or pack in training?
> 
> be like playing premier league football then deciding you've had enough and wanna try Sunday league pub football for a bit?
> 
> Or racing f1 cars... just getting tired of it and deciding to race go carts full time.


 Lol mate my training is like premier league I train harder than anyone on juice


----------



## Jordan08

Matt6210 said:


> That makes no sense mate, why would anyone use steroids, stop then carry on training? You would either carry on taking juice or pack in training?
> 
> be like playing premier league football then deciding you've had enough and wanna try Sunday league pub football for a bit?
> 
> Or racing f1 cars... just getting tired of it and deciding to race go carts full time.


 There is a word called "Priorities". It changes with time Sir. And then, health can be another factor.


----------



## Matt6210

Jordan08 said:


> There is a word called "Priorities". It changes with time Sir. And then, health can be another factor.


 If taking steroids to any level you will need trt when you stop anyway, so training on atleast a trt dose be alright when older.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Matt6210 said:


> If taking steroids to any level you will need trt when you stop anyway, so training on atleast a trt dose be alright when older.


 You realise genuine TRT means testosterone levels are the same as being natural?


----------



## Matt6210

Ultrasonic said:


> You realise genuine TRT means testosterone levels are the same as being natural?


 You do realise if you take steroids For 20 or 30 years your test levels would not be a natural level when you stopped.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Matt6210 said:


> You do realise if you take steroids For 20 or 30 years your test levels would not be a natural level when you stopped.


 It varies, doesn't it. As the huge number of PCT and blood test related threads here prove. Not sure what relevance this has though.


----------



## Matt6210

Ultrasonic said:


> It varies, doesn't it. As the huge number of PCT and blood test related threads here prove. Not sure what relevance this has though.


 If you blast and cruise your natural test isn't recovering fact... running pct's for years it may never recover.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Matt6210 said:


> If you blast and cruise your natural test isn't recovering fact... running pct's for years it may never recover.


 You've now moved the goal posts to B&C but still irrelevant to my point about TRT. I've no idea why I'm debating AAS in a natural physique thread though, so I'm out.


----------



## Matt6210

Ultrasonic said:


> You've now moved the goal posts to B&C but still irrelevant to my point about TRT though but I've no idea why I'm debating AAS in a natural physique thread, so I'm out.


 So I'm out? This isn't dragons den mate...


----------



## Chomoloko




----------



## SwoleTip

bump


----------



## 66983

Chomoloko said:


> View attachment 161017
> 
> 
> Those dumbbells [email protected]@k with my OCD.


----------



## nWo

Sparkey said:


> Those dumbbells [email protected]@k with my OCD.


 My gym's fu**ing terrible mate, have to hunt the entire rack down just to find a matching pair. I've mentioned to a couple of the staff members that it'd be a good idea to put labels on the rack so all the dumbbells have a certain place and stick a notice on the wall asking people to put the dumbbells back in their designated spot, but nothing's happened. Might see if I can get hold of the manager and have a word, heard so many people complaining about it.


----------



## Stinking Dylan

I once did an ostarine cycle several years ago to fix a crumbled metatarsal that would not heal. Other than that I've never used anything, but I'm not a BB, training has always been about competing at amateur levels for me.

I do it for enjoyment and taking drugs would not improve my enjoyment. No pics of myself (other than my avatar).


----------



## monkeybiker

nWo said:


> My gym's fu**ing terrible mate, have to hunt the entire rack down just to find a matching pair. I've mentioned to a couple of the staff members that it'd be a good idea to put labels on the rack so all the dumbbells have a certain place and stick a notice on the wall asking people to put the dumbbells back in their designated spot, but nothing's happened. Might see if I can get hold of the manager and have a word, heard so many people complaining about it.


 I hate when people randomly put away weight plates on the weight tree's/horns. They'll be a 5kg the a 20kg then a 2.5kg then a 10kg then another 20kg. Like who the fcuk does that :cursing:


----------



## ILLBehaviour

monkeybiker said:


> I hate when people randomly put away weight plates on the weight tree's/horns. They'll be a 5kg the a 20kg then a 2.5kg then a 10kg then another 20kg. *Like who the fcuk does that :cursing: *


 Sounds like something a natty would do


----------



## Smitch

Stinking Dylan said:


> I once did an ostarine cycle several years ago to fix a crumbled metatarsal that would not heal. Other than that I've never used anything, but I'm not a BB, training has always been about competing at amateur levels for me.
> 
> I do it for enjoyment and taking drugs would not improve my enjoyment. No pics of myself (other than my avatar).


 If you've done Osterine you're not natty.

Well done for elevating yourself from having to wear the natty badge.


----------



## nWo

Stinking Dylan said:


> I once did an ostarine cycle several years ago to fix a crumbled metatarsal that would not heal. Other than that I've never used anything, but I'm not a BB, training has always been about competing at amateur levels for me.
> 
> I do it for enjoyment and taking drugs would not improve my enjoyment. No pics of myself (other than my avatar).


 Bad news mate, you're not fully natty.


----------



## Jack of blades

nWo said:


> Bad news mate, you're not fully natty.


 What about me iv used 2 days of tbol lol


----------



## Jackoffblades

Pretty much stayed the same for years now


----------



## CoachDJ




----------



## YoelD

Ultrasonic said:


> In case this isn't obvious, there are some long term benefits from previous AAS use, which is why there is some reason to consider someone with previous use as different to someone who never has. How significant the distinction is depends on what sort of gains were made as a result of AAS and how long ago we're talking.
> 
> I don't personally consider anyone who has previously used AAS as truly natty. This isn't being judgemental, just a technical distinction for me.


 Surely it depends on the time frame?

Someone who did a cycle of dianabol 25 years ago could hardly be said to be a "fake natty"?


----------



## Endomorph84

YoelD said:


> Surely it depends on the time frame?
> 
> Someone who did a cycle of dianabol 25 years ago could hardly be said to be a "fake natty"?


 Nice bump mate, that post was 2 years ago :lol:

Don't expect a reply, the legend doesn't post on here anymore.


----------

